# MDA Vario II / HTC Hermes / TyTN



## jaso2005 (May 19, 2006)

Does anybody know a release date for this yet? Some sites that ive been looking on say that its going to be in May other say as late as November


----------



## belfast-biker (May 19, 2006)

*Re: MDA Vario II / HTC Hermes*



			
				jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know a release date for this yet? Some sites that ive been looking on say that its going to be in May other say as late as November

Click to collapse




Q3 2006 I've heard, Autumn on other sites, Summer on others.... it's a Pain in the Ass.

I'm hoping for June.

Just, coz.


----------



## jaso2005 (May 19, 2006)

it best hurry up! its so annoying though because its been released in germany so what are they waiting for?!


----------



## belfast-biker (May 19, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> it best hurry up! its so annoying though because its been released in germany so what are they waiting for?!

Click to collapse



Its actually released there??


----------



## jaso2005 (May 19, 2006)

apparently so yeh, i rang T-Mobile and they said i dont know a release date for the uk but it has been released in germany so i wouldn't have thought it would be much longer over here.

But then again he could be lying because i have been on the t mobile germany site and its not listed on there anywhere.
i want one to get the flext wnw tariff grrrr


----------



## jaso2005 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: MDA Vario II / HTC Hermes*



			
				belfast-biker said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for June.
> Just, coz.

Click to collapse



Ive just got some good news for you buddy.

Ive rang t-mob today and they said that they were told a release time of around the end of may, so within the first few weeks of June it should be here - Words from the lovely lady of T-Mobile Business Customer Support      FINALLY


----------



## Deleted member 265814 (May 23, 2006)

It is NOT released here in Germany yet. (There was only a "beta" device on the CeBit 2006.) In a german pdf of the specs of the device is the release date Q3 2006.


----------



## raymondu999 (May 23, 2006)

Any ideas on when it'll be released in the SouthEast Asian region?


----------



## belfast-biker (May 23, 2006)

*Re: MDA Vario II / HTC Hermes*



			
				jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Ive rang t-mob today and they said that they were told a release time of around the end of may, so within the first few weeks of June it should be here - Words from the lovely lady of T-Mobile Business Customer Support      FINALLY

Click to collapse



I think she just may make me touch myself inappropriately.  Damn T-Mobile girl, I love you!!!


EDIT: How the heck did that work, it replied in a different thread??!?!


----------



## jaso2005 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: MDA Vario II / HTC Hermes*



			
				belfast-biker said:
			
		

> I think she just may make me touch myself inappropriately.  Damn T-Mobile girl, I love you!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: How the heck did that work, it replied in a different thread??!?!

Click to collapse



LMAO! so in some random thread, you just said you want too touch your self!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

EDIT - Ill add you too msn because the forum seems to have come to a stop  :roll:


----------



## jaso2005 (May 24, 2006)

I dont know if this is news, but the T-Mobile website has now taken the MDA Vario off......Maybe because the Vario II is on its way?


EDIT - Just been told its going to be at least October now  To say im gutted is an under statement.


----------



## belfast-biker (May 24, 2006)

Someone in another forum was told late may is planned, but june was likely.  this makes no sense.  if o2 germny is advertising its prices, why would tmob wait a further half a year?


----------



## jaso2005 (May 24, 2006)

i know mate, it seems so strange. I just dont know who to believe anymore


----------



## Buzbe (May 24, 2006)

if you look on the CPW site under the Vario 1 it lists it as discontinued...


maybe a call to CPW wouldnt go a miss?


----------



## Buzbe (May 24, 2006)

Just spoke to t-mobile .. very helpful...

Asked on the release date.. and the reply was...

"ma....... June"

These things are never set in stone - might have to wait for it then - but no official date yet.


----------



## Deleted member 265814 (May 24, 2006)

Device could already be in shops but first they had to make a branding that makes it realy useless  :lol:


----------



## jaso2005 (May 24, 2006)

Well i dunno what to think lads and lasses, each time i call i get a different answer, and it looks like you guys do too. Ive found T-Mobile Small business number to be the best, and by that i mean they actually know the the vario II exsists! lol.

Ill give them another call now and see what response i get  :lol: 

EDIT - Answer i got was - Its doesnt exsist  :roll: But the business line was closed so i had to ring the personal customers line.


----------



## Buzbe (May 24, 2006)

Spoke to o2...

they have no idea whats going on - as usual....


----------



## belfast-biker (May 24, 2006)

Buzbe said:
			
		

> Spoke to o2...
> 
> they have no idea whats going on - as usual....

Click to collapse




This and the previous post highlight the fact that the front line jobs in these places always seem to be filled with muppets who have no clue about the devices.  

It's so sad.  I was in O2 sales, and the product knowledge was shockingly bad.  How we made sales was beyond me.


----------



## Deleted member 265814 (May 24, 2006)

They are all real n00bs - the guys in the local stores too - normaly they sell mobile phones, they don't even know what a pocket pc is. For those people, a MDA is only a big phone with a big display and no buttons.


----------



## kevino (May 24, 2006)

lutzs said:
			
		

> Device could already be in shops but first they had to make a branding that makes it realy useless  :lol:

Click to collapse



Which imho just sums it up. All the telcos spend weeks, if not months, puting crap into the extended rom. 

Good effort but I doubt there's many here that will ever install all that's contained shipped in the extrom.


----------



## jaso2005 (May 24, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> Which imho just sums it up. All the telcos spend weeks, if not months, puting crap into the extended rom.

Click to collapse



Just for us to take it all out again!  :roll: Why do they bother i ask my self!  :lol:


----------



## kevino (May 24, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Just for us to take it all out again!  :roll: Why do they bother i ask my self!  :lol:

Click to collapse



The only possible answers are to stop people posting either of the following

1) I have a XXXXX can someone please tell me the O2 settings for GPRS
and
2) It's great that the XXXXX has been released in North America. I've now got one, what should I do with it ?

 :wink:  :wink:


----------



## belfast-biker (May 25, 2006)

1) GPRS settings can be setup easily with a CAB file.  ONE file, available on a web page, or supplied on a CD.  Don't muck up my EXT ROM for this.

2) They deserve to ask such stupid questions if they're such stupid people who buy a device before they know what to do with it.


----------



## bobgorila (May 25, 2006)

The Register posted an article the other day suggesting that the Hermes' CPU is actually clocked at 400mhz, and some vendors are stepping it down to 300 (presumably to extend battery life).

Article here: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/05/24/htc_hermes_to_ship_as_o2_xda_trion/


----------



## Buzbe (May 26, 2006)

When is it going to be released!!!

any one fancy ringing t-mobile again?


----------



## jaso2005 (May 27, 2006)

T-Mobile - 0845 412 2200 - Then Press Option 1

They dont have a clue whats going on either though tbh.

Im getting quite F**ked off with waiting for it now.


----------



## Buzbe (May 27, 2006)

This happened with my and O2....

I kept ringing to see when the 6680 would be released.... and every time I called I just got the next mondays date...

This went on from hmmmmm March until July?

Try T-Mobile Business - They usually know the score


----------



## belfast-biker (May 28, 2006)

For those asking, please do as I'll be doing tomorrow and ring them:




*Business Numbers*
Self employed
Call 0845 412 2200

Business 1-9
Call 0845 412 2036

Business 10-99
Call 0845 412 2564

Business 100+
Call 0800 956 5001


----------



## Buzbe (May 29, 2006)

Spoke to a T-Mobile guy in a shop today

They have no idea when its going to be launched - let alone soon or whenever.

Can someone please ring T-Mobile??


----------



## jaso2005 (May 30, 2006)

ive rang T-Mobile about 30 times now, and everytime i get a different answer!


----------



## Buzbe (May 30, 2006)

Just spoke to T-Mobile - Again June...

Can someone get it out of them? Ask to speak to a manager!


----------



## jaso2005 (May 30, 2006)

Actually what we should do, is everytime we ring, put in on here what date they say, that way we can see which one is looking the most promising.

So far ive had alot of June's too so that could be good news as Thursday is June, but i think its going to be towards the End of June if it ever happens


----------



## jaso2005 (May 30, 2006)

belfast-biker said:
			
		

> For those asking, please do as I'll be doing tomorrow and ring them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every one of those Numbers go through to the same person!  :lol: Im Definately sure that "Carolyn" knows nothing about the Vario II - I Checked 4 times with her  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## bobgorila (May 30, 2006)

Carolyn must be getting kind of freaked out by now...

Poor dear, and right after the bank holiday too.


----------



## dangerous_dom (May 30, 2006)

OMG, you guys are impatient! Leave the poor girls at t-mobile alone, your constant calls and nagging won't make them get it any quicker. Why are you so desperate?


----------



## belfast-biker (May 30, 2006)

dangerous_dom said:
			
		

> OMG, you guys are impatient! Leave the poor girls at t-mobile alone, your constant calls and nagging won't make them get it any quicker. Why are you so desperate?

Click to collapse




Coz we're Nerds, and we want our toys.


Now.


----------



## Guybrush (May 30, 2006)

a small review  :wink: 

http://www.pdagold.com/articles/detail.asp?a=283


----------



## belfast-biker (May 30, 2006)

Guybrush said:
			
		

> a small review  :wink:
> 
> http://www.pdagold.com/articles/detail.asp?a=283

Click to collapse





Lovely, a quick fix to tide me over.  

Superb pics there, cheers.


----------



## Buzbe (May 31, 2006)

If i could just preorder it i'd be happy.

come on t-mobile!


----------



## jaso2005 (May 31, 2006)

Good Little review there, nice photos in it.

Just rang T-Mobile again, Luckily it wasnt Carolyn again   and spoke to a chap and he said that he had not had anything official but going by rumours it is going to be around Sept/Oct time   

I Agree, if we just knew some sort of date, even if it was a long time away (within reason) i would be happy because at least then we can look forward to that date and mark them off on the calender as the days go by!!!


----------



## meschle (May 31, 2006)

I too like the above review and good pics of the hermes. Overall i think i prefer the look of the o2 version.

I hope it is better made than the wizard but the paintwork looks similar.
Microsd slot not a problem as can add 8gb stik and store memory so thats good. But why on earth have they changed the min-usb port on the bottom and ommited the mini -jack!! that will mean new in car charger and stuck with the headphones they supplied.

Sorry to see stereo speakers gone aka wizard and one just on the back - hmm going backwards now htc..

Great camera shots from the inbuilt camera - much better than the wizards -   

Good that battery capacity increased from wizards - 1250 to 1350 mAh but a much faster processor and i will be interested how that affects battery life - i feel that v.important with a pda phone. I could see this processor if possible being both under and overclocked depending on usage, I could see me preferring it at 300Mhz most of the time.

Overall a definite improvement over the wizard but with some irritating changes. - will there ever be the perfect device?? And one i will most prob change too when my contract ends in december - i will be interested though to see the prophet version of this device if there is one or the trinity..... well we could go on for hours now  

p.s and stylus is again at the bottom what looks like exactly the same format as the wizard - htc are having a laugh are they not!! more stylus problems lol


----------



## JwY (Jun 1, 2006)

^ i agree with your points
there's some nice new things, but at the cost of losing some great things like the headset jack and stereo speakers


----------



## Guybrush (Jun 1, 2006)

it's still a preproduction model... maybe something can change like processor from 300 to 400 Mhz... quality of built seem not great... we'll not see anymore a PDA strong as Magician... my though.


----------



## kevino (Jun 2, 2006)

From the forum on Coolsmartphone here  the latest rumour is that it could be August.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bah, August would suck big style!

Apart from the fact im going on Holiday in august so could use it to get some pics of the holiday and surf the net in full 3G...ooooo i just cant wait for it, why does it have to be so late, they have the technology, wish T-Mob would just get there skates on and get it released!! There are (just here) loads of people queueing up to buy them, so if they were £100 each on a 18 month contract, they have got so much profit of it!!! Just release it god damn it  :lol: 

Guys i just realised the next problem we are going to face, T-Mob will order about 3 in stock, so as soon as it comes out........BANG out of stock!  :roll:

60days from today until 1st August.....And Counting!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 2, 2006)

Can someone call and see if this August Rumour is true or if it will infact be june.....


----------



## kevino (Jun 2, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Bah, August would suck big style!

Click to collapse



Tell me about it! I have 8 days left on my PAC code. Now if it was from anyone other than O2, I wouldn't worry. But I can just see me getting cut off even though I would not have used the code.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 2, 2006)

Buzbe - T-Mob doesnt even know what day it is, at the minute they still wont admit that its actually coming out!

Kev - Ive got until 22nd June, just in the vain hope that maybe it would be released by then! And i agree with you about O2, i think i would ring them and just doubley check that they wont cut you off, not that there word means anything but still  :roll:  :lol:


----------



## kevino (Jun 2, 2006)

I may just go with T-Mobile's SIM only 1 month contract + web 'n' walk = GBP15/month for 50mins and unlimited data. Extra calls 10p/min (I think). I'm waiting for an reply from T-Mobile that I will be able to get the Vario II for the same price as a new customer if I then sign up for a 1 year contract.

<-- watch this space


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ive been there tried that! They said no, i need to start a new contract, not just add another year on to the contract that ive taken out while im waiting for the Vario II to come out.

Which sucks. Alot


----------



## kevino (Jun 3, 2006)

Jas, you were right 



> Your first option would be to upgrade on your SIM Only number. This is available when your account is 11 months old. All we'd ask is that you change to a regular pay monthly price plan, which you can see at www.t-mobile.co.uk/paymonthly.
> 
> Secondly you could take out a new telephone number with the MDA Vario II on a minimum 12-month contract. I'm afraid we couldn't transfer your SIM Only number onto this. But you'd only need to give us one-month's notice to close the SIM Only number.

Click to collapse


----------



## mixmasterollie (Jun 4, 2006)

Got some bad news from o2 guys...



> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have emailed back asking if there's an equivilent. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## belfast-biker (Jun 4, 2006)

Why?


----------



## mixmasterollie (Jun 4, 2006)

That was for the "o2 XDA Trion"

Not sure if o2 UK plan on something different as the o2 Trion was a QWERTZ in stead of a QWERTY keyboard 

You on MSN Belfast-Biker? Us HTC Hermes fanatics should stick together! I've been posting my progress with o2 on http://www.theunwired.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=22411#22411


----------



## raymondu999 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey, guys.. it's "trion," not "Trion"


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 4, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Buzbe - T-Mob doesnt even know what day it is, at the minute they still wont admit that its actually coming out!

Click to collapse



grrr.... i wish they would just admit it....

with my current phone (nokia 6680) o2 would just keep quoting the next mondays date.... for 2 months!


----------



## welshtom (Jun 4, 2006)

That is a terrible decision if o2 decide not to relaese the Hermes in the UK they will loose a huge amount of business to T-Mobile again just like they did when they didn't release the Magician in any form in the uk :roll:


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 4, 2006)

o2's business decisions make no sense.


They really need to fix their website.... (its a Reddot CMS - its rubbish)


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would find it very hard to believe that O2 UK wont release it here, but (and its an expensive but) you can always wait for a T-Mob one to come along on ebay and snap it up and then get it unlocked (there is bound to be a way) 

You have got to remember though, with T-Mob you get WebnWalk, with O2 you get put in debt!  :lol: 

To be frank now lads, i dont think we are gonna see it any earlier than August, so im not pinning any hopes on it before then. So if it does come any earlier then great but i really cant see it happening.

So Dont forget to get your PAC Codes sorted before 30th July!  I will remind everyone again when i do mine


----------



## Markee (Jun 5, 2006)

Some info I have gleened from various forums / tech sites:

1. In the UK Hermes will be MDA Vario II and Orange SPV M3100 (Apparently Orange are skipping the M3000 completley). I don't believe O2 won't bring this to UK at all - may not be trion, but maybe something else (Mini Sx, Mini S II or whatever). Although O2 does show a new device - the XDA IQ which looks like a smartphone.

2. Yes, processor will be 400mHz, 300mHz was pre-production.

3. I too am frustrated at the lack of info as I want to upgrade to this phone too. But don't forget no operator will tell you about new handsets until THEY are ready too, cos they don't want you to wait, they want you to buy a current product now!

4. Seems to be a bit of a bummer the headset plugs into the Mini USB socket (Bummer II - Non standard socket), but I am sure suppliers like Expansys etc will produce MiniUSB to 3.5mm adapters.

5. If the operators don't adopt the Hermes, looks like the only option will be to keep an eye on ebay....

Regards

Mark


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for that update there Mark!

The only thing you missed out was a release date    :lol: If only we knew so that we could start counting the days down! At the momment im counting them down to august!!! - Ive already said, if it does come out in August, im coming back from Devon to Birmingham to collect it when it arrives 

The 400Mhz CPU is good, that extra 100mhz will make quite a big difference in my opinion because the 300mhz Vario was just that bit too slow, but again that is only my oppinion.

It is a shame they wont get there skates on because at the minute you get £20 extra allowance per month on the FlexT tarriffs, but i can bet your bottom dollar that as soon as the Vario II comes out, it will disappear of the face of the earth!!!


----------



## mixmasterollie (Jun 5, 2006)

The imatephonestore have said they should have it within 8 weeks (The JasJam that is, which is their Hermes equivalent)


----------



## welshtom (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep it definately looks like i am going to be heading over to T-Mobile now - the web 'n' walk is simply superb value - and a must to get the most out of any phone like this. 

I just wish phone opperators would give us a date. I could deal with having to wait - as long as i knew which date i was working towards - it is the not knowing that annoys the hell out fo me - lol!


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 6, 2006)

welshtom said:
			
		

> Yep it definately looks like i am going to be heading over to T-Mobile now - the web 'n' walk is simply superb value - and a must to get the most out of any phone like this.
> 
> I just wish phone opperators would give us a date. I could deal with having to wait - as long as i knew which date i was working towards - it is the not knowing that annoys the hell out fo me - lol!

Click to collapse



........ ive been a nervous wreck for coming on 6 months now.... :lol:


----------



## Markee (Jun 6, 2006)

*Hot News on HTC Hermes*

:shock: Hot News on HTC Hermes!!!   :shock: 

Take a look at http://www.modaco.com/index.php?act=portal

For Hot News posted today on MoDaCo:

Basically, item posted by 'Scoopz':

SPV S700 (HTC Breeze) to launch July.

Followed by:

SPV M3100 (HTC Hermes) launched in August.

Also,

HTC Hermes design finalised for release to include:

1. 400MHz processor instead of 300MHz.
2. MiniSD slot instead of MicroSD (So all of us Wizard owners can keep our cards!)
3. Addition of Start / Ok buttons (as seen on later photos)

Also, Orange set to release handsets in same timeframe as T Mobile(UK).

Don't know much about Scoopz and his info, but aparrently it has been good and accurate in the past.

Good luck guys, see you in the local Orange / T Mobile Shop!

Regards

Mark


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for that update mark! Really looking promising from August then, maybe before if orange are getting it in august? I would have thought T-Mob will get it before orange....or at least im hoping so anyway!


----------



## belfast-biker (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hot News on HTC Hermes*



			
				Markee said:
			
		

> 1. 400MHz processor instead of 300MHz.
> 2. MiniSD slot instead of MicroSD (So all of us Wizard owners can keep our cards!)
> 3. Addition of Start / Ok buttons (as seen on later photos)

Click to collapse





Big development.   No, not the speed increase, or the helpful buttons.  But ditching Micro SD is a bloody good idea.  I'd love normal SD instead, but I can live with Mini SD.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 9, 2006)

....Yawn...I'm bored of waiting now


----------



## belfast-biker (Jun 9, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> ....Yawn...I'm bored of waiting now

Click to collapse




I don't mind somehow now - I'm spending this months wages on PC upgrades now anyhow, to allow me to run a music program without crashing and to speed up some games.  August suits me fine now...


----------



## mixmasterollie (Jun 9, 2006)

Cheeky bastards at o2 put an order for a Mini S (Wizard) through without my consent this morning! GRR

I'd been speaking to someone about upgrading to a Mini S a couple of weeks ago, but decided against it when I heard about the Hermes, but looks like they didn't take no for an answer.

They've told me it's to late to stop the phone being shipped out, but I should just not sign for it so it's returned to sender. Fools...

Tried charging me £110 for it as well! When new customers can get it for £50! 

Oh well, the wait continues for the Hermes... :roll:


----------



## pob (Jun 11, 2006)

I really hope o2 uk releases this phone! I've had my heart set on it since like Feb/March time!

They would be fools not to release it.

Trust Orange to release it when im not due an upgrade for a while with them!

I cant email o2, as it seems like you've got to be with them to email them (im stealing my dads upgrade, we're doing a swap).

My back up is the nokia E70. And i dont even know if and when o2 are releasing that!!

I'm getting impatient!

i-mate hasnt even released it as the jasjam yet!


----------



## blaggard (Jun 11, 2006)

T-Mobile just confirmed August to me, the operator found it amongst her email alerts and checked with the office gadget fiend so it looks likely!


----------



## kevino (Jun 12, 2006)

Well it's up for pre-order on expansys

No estimated date for delivery though


----------



## kevino (Jun 12, 2006)

And this post in the modaco forum says that it won't be called the Vario II. Not that the name matters at all.


----------



## sh500 (Jun 12, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> Well it's up for pre-order on expansys
> 
> No estimated date for delivery though

Click to collapse



Yes and we all know how good Expansys are with their 'pre-orders'  :lol: 

They can't even be bothered to put up the actual/correct pictures of the device- I think they've got some of the early 'prototype'- or am i wrong??


----------



## Guybrush (Jun 12, 2006)

go away from  Expansys


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 12, 2006)

August it is then  happy happy happy


----------



## morongordon (Jun 13, 2006)

just spoke to vodafone UK about my 9100, they mentioned the hermes would be available for shipment on 10/7 ...


----------



## sh500 (Jun 13, 2006)

morongordon said:
			
		

> just spoke to vodafone UK about my 9100, they mentioned the hermes would be available for shipment on 10/7 ...

Click to collapse



Phoned T-mobile- the rep didnt have any ideas of the device, let alone the release date!


----------



## mixmasterollie (Jun 15, 2006)

Another reply from o2datasupport...

Good Morning

Thank you for your e-mail.

The XDA Trion as far as we are aware is only for release in Germany, O2 UK are not releasing this model. 

If you require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.


Kind regards

Paul

Customer Technical Support
O2-UK

For information on O2-UK products and services please visit www.o2.co.uk 

Not looking too good on the o2 front at the mo!


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 15, 2006)

now rebranded!

http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/15/htc-self-brands-hermes-tytn-and-breeze-mteor/


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 15, 2006)

And the original Vairio is back on the t-mobile site....


----------



## rakh1 (Jun 15, 2006)

It says available from July in the Engadget page - any idea where they'll be available from in the UK???

R


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope, but I might give the slough office a ring - its just down the road, and I'll be looking for a job at the end of this week (finally finished 4 years of uni!)


----------



## basil1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, been following the posts in this topic for a while, you guys are the best place to get the latest news about the will they/won't they release saga of the Vario 2!

Anyway, this is my first post, I am waiting for T-Mobile to release it so I can get a contract out! I have already left 3 and switched to T-Mobile PAYG in anticipation... It's looking like early August then, right?


----------



## ratcom (Jun 17, 2006)

morongordon said:
			
		

> just spoke to vodafone UK about my 9100, they mentioned the hermes would be available for shipment on 10/7 ...

Click to collapse



Hi mate I was wondering which department you spoken to and what vodafone are going to be calling the hermes as I would love to order one when they come out however I always have a hard time getting vodafone to know what I'm talking about


----------



## belfast-biker (Jun 19, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> I may just go with T-Mobile's SIM only 1 month contract + web 'n' walk = GBP15/month for 50mins and unlimited data. Extra calls 10p/min (I think). I'm waiting for an reply from T-Mobile that I will be able to get the Vario II for the same price as a new customer if I then sign up for a 1 year contract.
> 
> <-- watch this space

Click to collapse





Just signed up for this.  Cheers for the heads up!

_Tired of being ripped off for data on O2.  £85 to £100 a month, on top of my rental.  *Ludicrous*._


----------



## kevino (Jun 19, 2006)

belfast-biker said:
			
		

> Just signed up for this.  Cheers for the heads up!
> 
> _Tired of being ripped off for data on O2.  £85 to £100 a month, on top of my rental.  *Ludicrous*._

Click to collapse



The only reason I didn't go for this is that to upgrade to the Vario II I was told (after calling them because I couldn't believe the email response above) that I would need to switch to a PAYG deal then they could upgrade me if I wanted to keep the same number. All seemed too complicated. Especially as, with the World Cup being on, I'm hardly leaving the house 

Now I wonder if HTC are really going to aggressively price the TyTN (hate the name btw). If so it could be that the sim only + PAYG is a better option than a 12 month contract.


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jun 19, 2006)

HTC TyTN here I come, My Exec will carry me through till this is released I can't wait. I really like the Exec but the size is my biggest problem this is just sweet.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 19, 2006)

looks like we have another breaking bit of news ladies and gents.

http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5293.html

http://www.htceurope.com/products/tytn.php

http://www.htceurope.com/pdf/products/1766_TyTN_PRODSHT_FRNT.PDF

http://www.htceurope.com/pdf/products/1766_TyTN_LFLT_INN.PDF

http://www.htceurope.com/pdf/products/1766_TyTN_LFLT_OUT.PDF

(Some links with pictures and everything to tie you over for a little while!  )

The HTC Site right at the bottom states it will be availible from the end of July 2006 in Europe  

What are peoples opinions on the new styling then? at first i thought it looked a bit naff, but im getting used to it more now.

p.s - thread title adjusted accordingly  :lol:


----------



## morongordon (Jun 19, 2006)

ratcom said:
			
		

> morongordon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I don't want to get them into too much trouble, but it was our corporate support team who let me know... the email says it will be called the 1605 and current non-contract price looks like 50-80 ukp more than the current 9100.

Cheers


----------



## kevino (Jun 19, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> What are peoples opinions on the new styling then? at first i thought it looked a bit naff, but im getting used to it more now.

Click to collapse



I know what you mean. I'm starting to think that the TyTN look is better than the Vario II one.


----------



## penyekz (Jun 19, 2006)

morongordon said:
			
		

> ratcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




When do you think I'll be able to get one on an upgrade as a consumer and not business customer?


----------



## penyekz (Jun 19, 2006)

According to vodafone, there is a HW6910 from qtek coming out on 23 June. Any ideas what model this one is?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 19, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> jaso2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Its just that bit more modern looking i think isnt it? I think its going to be a marmite situation though, some with love it others will hate it. But at the end of the day, its the features inside that we are all going to use that we need to worry about, and the 400mhz CPU has put such a smile on my face they could do anything with the styling really!  :lol:


----------



## kevino (Jun 19, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> ..... they could do anything with the styling really!  :lol:

Click to collapse



Perhaps something a little retro would make you happy. Like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




;-)


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 19, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> jaso2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  - Ok, maybe not anything!  :lol: 

Mmmmmm end of July.......But then again there are no fixed times from t-mob so it could be ages after that when they actually release it! But lets not speak about that eh?


----------



## ianpac (Jun 20, 2006)

www.smart-mobile-gadgets.com are advertising the TyTN priced at $850 available from August 7.


----------



## DenisJ (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes but there is a 300 mhz cpu.

As i know must be a 400 mhx cpu ... or not ?

Thanks
Denis


----------



## s4vva (Jun 20, 2006)

A bit of a long shot but how likely do you guys think it is that this will get released on the 3 network here in the UK?


----------



## rhedgehog (Jun 20, 2006)

Orange have it slated for july 17th last time i checked, coming out as the M3100

T-mobile seem not to know when it is coming out.

Voda likely to release as the 9600

Although i must say, when you get your hands on it, it is an extremely nice device and just from 10 minutes hands on i am well and truly hooked!  I shall be selling a kidney when it is released just to get my own!


----------



## rhedgehog (Jun 20, 2006)

and i very much doubt 3 will be anywhere near it.  They are still showing the universal as 'Coming Soon' for christ's sake!!!


----------



## kevino (Jun 22, 2006)

I guess it's about time we should be saying "Can we have a Hermes/TyTN/Vario II/..... forum". In eagar anticipation !!!


----------



## penyekz (Jun 22, 2006)

vodafone has been out of stock of the 9100/wizard since late april (i've been waiting for it since then) for upgrade/non-business customers. They keep delaying the date for the stock to come in. At this rate, they wouldn't have the 9600 till 2008!


----------



## kronarq (Jun 23, 2006)

If you guys had to guys when the HTC TyTN first comes out what is the the price going to be in USD? I am debating between buying a Wizard for here in the states or waiting for the TyTN. I would have to say if it is more than $500 I will just go with the Wizard. I am trying to get a rough estimate because I don't want to have to go a month or more without a PPC Phone just to end up getting a wizard.


----------



## Facedanzr (Jun 23, 2006)

If 500$ is your limit, then you should probably go for the Wizard. I've seen preorder prices for the TyTN, and I doubt we'll see it for less than 800$ in the beginning.


----------



## kronarq (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok Thanks for your input I haven't seen the introductory prices of any HTC units before so I wasn't sure.

For all those interested ... I did some digging on Samsung Microprocessors comparing some recently released  products and I am pretty sure that the TyTN will probably have the SC32442 MSP. 
http://www.samsung.com/products/sem...Processor/ARM9Series/SC32442/SC32442.htm#su_1

Besides the obvious benefit of having a clockspeed double that of the OMAP 850 it also has 16KB of D-Cache instead of OMAP850's 8KB.

Here is a small write up about the SC32442.
http://www.linuxelectrons.com/article.php/20050927002711773

Hopefully I am not the only one interested in the technically specifications of this device. :-D


----------



## driftingaway (Jun 23, 2006)

s4vva said:
			
		

> A bit of a long shot but how likely do you guys think it is that this will get released on the 3 network here in the UK?

Click to collapse



100% unlikely. 3 have never shown interest in HTC's products, as they're more business-orientated and 3 as a network are all about consumers and fun.


----------



## rhedgehog (Jun 23, 2006)

although 3 are bringing the Qtek 9000 (Universal) out in the next couple of months.

They are becoming more business orientated over the last year.  Hence the Wireless web Tariffs and the mobile push mail using seven's solution.

It will be interesting to see whether they use the AKU 2 rom or not.  I cant see them wanting MS push mail on the devices when they have their own solution they want to use instead!


----------



## kronarq (Jun 23, 2006)

Just for the heck of it. I e-mailed HTC to check and see if there were any intentions on releasing the TyTN in the United States and I was amused by what it said at the bottom of the e-mail.

   "CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE : The information in this e-mail is confidential and privileged; it is intended for use solely by the individual or entity named as the recipient hereof. Disclosure, copying, distribution, or use of the contents of this e-mail by persons other than the intended recipient is strictly prohibited and may violate applicable laws. If you have received this e-mail in error, please delete the original message and notify us by return email or collect call immediately. Thank you. High Tech Computer Corporation"


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm confused - how is that amusing? (please enlighten me)


----------



## kronarq (Jun 24, 2006)

Because all they said was "We don't know" but that is top secret and confidential oh shoot her comes the fbi


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I went in to the T-Mobile shop in the bull ring yesturday in the vane hope that they would have any sort of news to tell me ( i always seem to pop in to one when ever i pass one!  :lol: ) and the chap inside said that he doesnt know but he is waiting for one as well, but he had heard rumours for the end of July starting of august. 
Which would be nice because that is when HTC are releasing it to buy on there website also. (would be so temping knowing that it is availible to buy direct but not on t-mob!)

I also asked him if he had heard any "rumours" with regards to the price and he said that he hadn't heard anything at all about the pricing.

So Guys and girls, not too long to wait now hopefully! If we're lucky!  :lol:


----------



## kevino (Jun 25, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> .....that is when HTC are releasing it to buy on there website also.

Click to collapse



I missed that. I hadn't understood that HTC were going to be selling direct.


----------



## ahlok_hk (Jun 25, 2006)

It is available for sell in Taiwan (will formally anounce on 2006-06-28):

http://buy.yahoo.com.tw/gdsale/gdsale.asp?gdid=174291


----------



## kevino (Jun 25, 2006)

For anyones interest. The price there converts to GBP433

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=25800++&from=TWD&to=GBP&submit=Convert


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats a good find there! its definately getting closer now isnt it chaps! 

i think now its going to be worth us all having a "guesstimate" on what everyone thinks the price may be. I personally think its going to be around the £199 mark - thats on a £42 a month 18month contract. 

What are your views ladies and gents?


----------



## luke.a.jones (Jun 27, 2006)

£300 on orange on a £30/month


----------



## kinson (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.ppcreviews.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=737&Itemid=7


----------



## ump001 (Jun 27, 2006)

Does this have a VGA screen like the Universal?


----------



## emmeborn (Jun 27, 2006)

ump001 said:
			
		

> Does this have a VGA screen like the Universal?

Click to collapse



Nope, just qvga.


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Expansys have stock in 2 days well maybe.......*

Hello People just come of the phone with Expansys and they are due in some point in July could be sooner, They have the PO raised for a lot and I have been told that there are currently back orders.

Just placed my order got my bonus from work this month so thought I would treat myself lol.

http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=TYTN 

£563.12 including delivery I thought it would be more than this so I am happy.


Item / Stock                   Qty    Price    Total
  ------ ---------------------------------------- ---  ------- --------
  138056 TyTN Pocket PC Phone (English, QWERTY)     1   472.30   472.30
           Est. 2 Days
  ------ ---------------------------------------- ---  ------- --------
                                                                 472.30
                                                 Shipping Info     6.95
                                                           VAT    83.87
                                                               --------
                                                         Total   563.12


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for that info noel, thats not a bad price to be honest i was expecting around the £700+ mark to buy it out right....somewhere mentioned around £895

Also, expansys have given us a clue about prices with a contract, because if you click on to "tariffs", there are lots for Vodafone and around the £40 a month is giving the phone price at £225 - Lets hope that T-Mobile are going to have the same sort of prices as that because i think that is very respectable.

Maybe this is just a sales tactic, hopefully you will be able to tell me, but on the site it states that it will be in stock in 2 days time.......    Should we be getting excited?


----------



## raskal (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Expansys have stock in 2 days well maybe.......*



			
				xxnoelziexx said:
			
		

> Hello People just come of the phone with Expansys and they are due in some point in July could be sooner, They have the PO raised for a lot and I have been told that there are currently back orders.
> 
> Just placed my order got my bonus from work this month so thought I would treat myself lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I got it allready. Is amazing  i do not care the price, i care the quality. Finaly a device which can replace my bulky Universal and my slow Wizard.

Also the camera quality is excellent.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 27, 2006)

where did you get it from raskal?


----------



## ahlok_hk (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Expansys have stock in 2 days well maybe.......*



			
				raskal said:
			
		

> I got it allready. Is amazing  i do not care the price, i care the quality. Finaly a device which can replace my bulky Universal and my slow Wizard.
> 
> Also the camera quality is excellent.

Click to collapse



That's great news! I want to replace my Wizard, too. Grateful if u could tell us more about the device, and where could we buy one.


----------



## raskal (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Expansys have stock in 2 days well maybe.......*



			
				ahlok_hk said:
			
		

> raskal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You can buy it in Taiwan, it is quite expensive but worth the money, belive me  8)


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 28, 2006)

Doh, Lets just hope T-Mobile hurry up and get it out! Ive been waiting since Feb for it!!!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## hdubli (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi...
Can u tell me the exact price...also it wud b gr8 if u can inform if the display size, fonts etc are displayed bigger than the Wizard...

and any extra features which u hv discoverred so far...


----------



## mixmasterollie (Jun 28, 2006)

Expansys have put the date back till 17th July now...

Couldn't see that one coming! Fingers crossed


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 28, 2006)

To be fair expansys did say "estimated" arrival time 29th but now it says Due in on the 17th......maybe a little more promising! 

I rang T-Mobile today and asked them and they still have no idea what a Vario II is  :? lets just hope they learn fast eh?!  :lol:


----------



## Facedanzr (Jun 28, 2006)

You got one you say? Available in Taiwan you say? hmmmm...... Show me pictures and maybe then I'll believe U  :wink:


----------



## seanhuang (Jun 29, 2006)

Facedanzr said:
			
		

> You got one you say? Available in Taiwan you say? hmmmm...... Show me pictures and maybe then I'll believe U  :wink:

Click to collapse



It will be "officially" avaliable in Taiwan on 3rd of July (Taiwan time). But I think some got it already (Now 21:27 29th of June).

http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=61&t=179547&last=1380723

Sorry folks it is in Traditional Chinese, but you can look at the pictures......


----------



## Facedanzr (Jun 29, 2006)

ok, you got me.

*chewing on a old hat"


----------



## phatphat (Jun 29, 2006)

I have now heard that the vario II will not be out (on contract with any providers) until autmn in th UK due to the fact that HSDPA will not go live on any UK based networks until Autumn  . 
Germany is getting the VarioII first, followed very closely by Austria and Holland as they already have the service in place.

If anyone knows different (especially T-mob/O2 employees) elighten us please! :shock:


----------



## kevino (Jun 29, 2006)

phatphat said:
			
		

> I have now heard that the vario II will not be out (on contract with any providers) until autmn in th UK (sic)

Click to collapse



And what is the source of this information ?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 29, 2006)

surely they wouldnt hold the phone back until the HSPDA is launched? just because the network doesnt support one of the phones features isnt worthy of holding it back for! There are loads of features on phones that networks dnt support, Push2Talk for one example on nokia phones!

I really hope your info is wrong!


----------



## thefunkunfaked (Jun 29, 2006)

so attractive, yet i cannot part with the unique features of my exec.. still awaiting a successor to the universal


----------



## mixmasterollie (Jun 29, 2006)

I've just upgraded to the SE K800i to flog on ebay (as well as my XDA IIi) just so I can buy the Tytn outright   

Tytn will be mine soon...muwaahaha


----------



## jaso2005 (Jun 30, 2006)

hmmmm that is an option, could sell both of my Imate Jam's and a Limited edition SL55 to get one.....

Ive got £300 set a side at the minute (what i thought it would be on the T-Mobile contract) 
if my Imate jam's sell at only £100 each that £200 
and if i get £60 for the SL55 im laughing!

300+200+60 = 560 so would only need to add £3 if they sell at that price....Hmmm so tempting! 

But you know, as soon as i go to all that trouble, T-Mobile will release it the very next day!!!!!

Ive also just notice a problem (all be it a small one, but a problem none the less) from the pictures posted in the Chinese forum, the TyTN is looking a bit thick. This could be the pics of course!
Wonder if i could make a request and ask for you to place something that i would know the size of infront of it so we can gauge the height? I know you had a coin there but unfortunatly im not up on my Chinese money sizes so i dont know if its big or small!  :lol:

EDIT - For the people interested - Here is the translated version: http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## raskal (Jun 30, 2006)

Facedanzr said:
			
		

> You got one you say? Available in Taiwan you say? hmmmm...... Show me pictures and maybe then I'll believe U  :wink:

Click to collapse



of course, here we go  :roll:


----------



## ahlok_hk (Jun 30, 2006)

raskal said:
			
		

> Facedanzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Great! But the look of your Tytn is not the same as Taiwan Dopod CHT9000.

I like yours more


----------



## Facedanzr (Jun 30, 2006)

Isn't that a preproduction model? looks like you're missing a few buttons in front there.


----------



## kevino (Jun 30, 2006)

As Facedanzr said it looks like one of the first models. You say it is fast have you got the 300MHz processor or 400Mhz ?


----------



## meschle (Jul 2, 2006)

According to msmobiles t-mobile vario2 is going to look like this - I like it!


----------



## kevino (Jul 2, 2006)

And here is the linkage: http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5339.html

bad UMTS


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 3, 2006)

well thats a VERY good find, to say the least!

At least that is the first official-type news we have had which states it even exsists.
The news about the UMTS is really bad news indeed. Would it stop me buying one......i dont know but as they have stated at msmobiles it is a serious problem because one of the main features is the 3G mobile web surfing, now if it takes so long to get connected to 3G then it really puts a downer on the whole experience.

Lets hope that the tests do exactly as they should do, highlight problems and get them resolved before they go out on retail sale!

Also, my apologies if this post doesnt make sense as im so hot (still at 12:20am!) that i dont know whether im coming or going!  :lol:


----------



## raskal (Jul 3, 2006)

Facedanzr said:
			
		

> Isn't that a preproduction model? looks like you're missing a few buttons in front there.

Click to collapse



there are not missing any buttons, all okay


----------



## raskal (Jul 3, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> As Facedanzr said it looks like one of the first models. You say it is fast have you got the 300MHz processor or 400Mhz ?

Click to collapse



400Mhz of course. I did't know exist any with 300Mhz cpu  :shock:


----------



## Koksie (Jul 4, 2006)

raskal said:
			
		

> Facedanzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Ha ha rotfl, I think he means that your device has less buttons than the TyTN and Vario II pictures we have seen on the web, with an ok and a start button between the two softkeys and the send/end buttons.  I know you said it with irony, but I could not help myself to point it out.

edit: early reports of the Hermes indicated a 300 MHz proc, but HTC has decided to upgrade it to 400.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 4, 2006)

There is some slightly good news here though folks, ive just checked the T-Mobile website and they are still offering £20 extra allowance for no extra charge and £7.50 off for the first 3 months on WnW packages.

That deal was ment to end on 30th june, but it is still there and they have removed the expiration date of the deal, so it could still be there when the vario ii comes out.....


----------



## meschle (Jul 4, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> There is some slightly good news here though folks, ive just checked the T-Mobile website and they are still offering £20 extra allowance for no extra charge and £7.50 off for the first 3 months on WnW packages.
> 
> That deal was ment to end on 30th june, but it is still there and they have removed the expiration date of the deal, so it could still be there when the vario ii comes out.....

Click to collapse



Lol jaso2005 - the wait is nearly over!!

When you get your tytn - you know we expect a full review posted  :wink:


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 4, 2006)

:lol:  :lol: I'll give you all a proper review guys dont worry!

I hope its not going to be long now before it gets released on T-Mob, because i really want it for my holiday to take pics with etc But knowing my luck it wont be!


----------



## kevino (Jul 4, 2006)

Expansys now has prices and tariffs for TyTN with O2 and Vodaphone. I wish T-Mobile would hurry up or other providers would bring out something similar to WnW


----------



## s4vva (Jul 4, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> Expansys now has prices and tariffs for TyTN with O2 and Vodaphone. I wish T-Mobile would hurry up or other providers would bring out something similar to WnW

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, I'm on O2 and i considering leaving for a WnW package! (And i HATE T-mobile!)


----------



## basil1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, another small hint that the TyTN may be on its way: my friend just pointed out that T-Mobile UK have dropped their price for the MDA Vario by 20 pounds... Slowly trying to clear stock?

 :idea: 

If we want one of these, I think we're going to have to act fast when they come out, we saw how quickly the Vario disappeared when they introduced WnW, you couldn't get one anywhere... And I'm not convinced that they'll have a huge stock of these. I'll post here as soon as I see it go up!


----------



## kevino (Jul 5, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> So Dont forget to get your PAC Codes sorted before 30th July!  I will remind everyone again when i do mine

Click to collapse



Well, I'm gambling on it being here in 3 weeks, so I asked for mine today. How about you?


----------



## basil1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I know this has been discussed but not sure if I understood correctly: I switched my number from a monthly contract with 3 onto a PAYG SIM from T-Mobile. If I want to then switch this PAYG number to a monthly contract with T-Mobile will I need to do anything special? Or do I just tell them when I buy it?


----------



## kevino (Jul 5, 2006)

When I asked them if I could get a SIM only monthly contract then move to a 12 month contract when they had the Vario II they told me I'd have to go to from SIM only to PAYG first, then to 12 month contract. So I guess you are okay.

[edity for clarity]: K


----------



## datasafe (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry for coming in on the arse end of this thread!
Can somone tell me the difference between the Vario II and the present model?

Cheers

John


----------



## basil1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Great, thanks kevino.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 6, 2006)

some more (slightly) good news regarding a launch date for the vario II.

I randomly rang t-mobile business yesturday and asked a lovely lady there if she had any more info on it, and she said "not really no, why what do you want to know?" I replied a release date, and she said, ohhh is that all? hang on a minute ill look, and came back with "its still saying August 2006, thats as close as i can get to a release date for you."

So at least now they are hinting that it even exsists!

The next step i think is going to be the actual release date! Because it went: Q3 2006, July/August 2006, August 2006....Surely all thats left now is to stick some numbers infront of the month!!!  :lol:  :lol: 

Kev - I've not rang for my pac code yet as i wanted to be sure that im going to be covered, although if i rang now id be ok until 22nd August....


----------



## kevino (Jul 6, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> I randomly rang t-mobile business yesturday and ....

Click to collapse



Jas, admit it. You're just besotted with "Carolyn"  :wink:


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 6, 2006)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Ill mary her if thats what it takes to get the vario ii any quicker! 

Theunwired has the German XDA Trion to test   .....I want it


----------



## meschle (Jul 9, 2006)

Interesting review of mteor here - reveals something that I have been thinking  - that the new usb slot takes the standard mini-usb connector as well!
So no need to buy new connectors eg - in car for tytn GOOD NEWS! see here http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5360.html

See also a good thread here by someone who owns a tytn/hermes from howard forums http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=950743&page=1&pp=15

Many pics here of his new device http://web.mac.com/tashtseng/iWeb/Site/Page 1.html

Tytn, mteor! sorry but these new names are naff! HTC please can we have proper names back!


----------



## galinha (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello : 

Is there any place in the world that i can buy one ? 

tyntn , vario, cht 9000 ....Just want one ...


Thanks

Luis


----------



## kevino (Jul 9, 2006)

galinha said:
			
		

> Is there any place in the world that i can buy one ?

Click to collapse



Yes, try google, or even read this thread where someone says they've bought one ;-)


----------



## galinha (Jul 9, 2006)

Already tryed gogllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee
Nothing...
Alredy asked via PM no reply---

Thnks

Luis


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 10, 2006)

www.expansys.co.uk on Friday for £566.33

or just wait till august and get it cheaper on T-Mobile contract


----------



## DennisCooper (Jul 11, 2006)

*Trion available in the USA !*

I just posted on the Wizard forum after I surfed on over to a fave website of mine, now I've done a search here and found this post.


Surf on over to http://dynamism.com/xda-trion/main.shtml

it's advertised for sale at $999 USD - with an O2 splash screen on it and named 'Xda Trion' 

I'm actually shocked that I didn't knwo about these new phones! and as per my postings on that forum - i'm about to sell off some of my kit and get ready to own one (or two!) of these aweeome gadgets!!

Cheers! Dennis! West London UK!!


----------



## Mr_Gadget (Jul 12, 2006)

Alright who's got it? I want one!


----------



## Mr_Gadget (Jul 12, 2006)

Alright who's got it? I want one!


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well as expected expansys have changed there release date to 31st July 2006 now! 
I really do not understand why they do it  :?  :twisted:


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mr_Gadget said:
			
		

> Alright who's got it? I want one!

Click to collapse



Hopefully i shall get one in august if T-Mobile get there acts together!......I have a sneaky suspision that it will come and flash its very sexy self on the 1st August...Just a hunch though. 8)



			
				kevino said:
			
		

> And here is the linkage: http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5339.html
> 
> bad UMTS

Click to collapse



Ive just had a read of that article again kev, im a little concerned about the truth behind the UMTS problem. Reason being, it is a german mag and a german review correct? Well they mention that they have had problems connecting to UMTS networks even on route from London to stanstead airport.
Now if it is a german review for a german mag, then why are they testing it in the UK?  :? Now this may just be wishful thinking.......


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry for the Multiple posts but i thought this post deserved one of its own.

*A Very good review of the HTC TyTN here:
http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5368.html *

After watching the video there, the screen switching does appear to be very fast! Infact the whole device appears very fast, there is also no mention of the UMTS connectivity problems either.....this has just made me want one even more now!!! The £566 is look so much more appealing now!

C'Mon T-Mobile, get your act together now!


----------



## HPJ (Jul 12, 2006)

The video is excellent....it seems so much faster than the Exec. And that jogwheel looks invalueable, I can't believe no HTC devices so far have had one (as far as I know).

Anyone know if there's been any change from o2 yet?? Will we see the Trion in the UK? 

HPJ


----------



## dussjp (Jul 12, 2006)

HTC9600 now available in France : http://www.mobilibox.com/achat/produit_details.php?id=439

for 799€  :shock:


----------



## kevino (Jul 12, 2006)

Another http://www.gsmarena.com/qtek_9600_8600_htc_hermes_breeze-review-91.php which points out a fault - the stylus goes in the bottom


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 12, 2006)

*UMTS problems*

I wonder if it has serious problems with UMTS band, I hope they depended on network instead mobile device.
However I had a XDA Exec and the signal was lower then my old Nokia 6630 but nobody talked about XDA Exec UMTS problems.


----------



## fone_fanatic (Jul 12, 2006)

I just wanted to make sure about this. The one with the flat buttoms is gonna be the HERM200 and the one with the rounded buttoms which pop out is gonna be the HERM100, or is the one with the buttoms popping out a prototype? I like the flat one which is the one pictured in the msmobiles.com review but is everyone gonna have it?


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think every model looks like tytn...


----------



## fone_fanatic (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats what i'm saying, i'm trying to confirm if what i'd said in the previous post is true. The HTC TYTN is a HERM200 and the other looking one is a HERM100? am i right? or is the other looking one just a prototype with photos still goin around?


----------



## michael_llewellyn (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.cbronline.com/article_feature.asp?guid=339C7981-68E7-41DC-8624-8ACE5721C721

good or bad news for all of us waiting for the tytn from o2 uk?


----------



## Markee (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi All,

Popped into the Orange shop at Paddington Railway station yesterday to ask about the forthcoming SPV M3100 (Hermes, TyTn).

Even though it does not appear on the Orange website, they do have it on their internal intranet site, listed as being released in mid-July.

The sales assistant did say this would be more like August, though.

I had a look at the screen, where they have a picture showing the device with the Orange home screen and a list of features and stuff.

The implications of this are that this is the first official confirmation that the Hermes actually exists in Orange 'clothing'.

Although the picture did not look like the latest images published, it looks like this (albeit with the Orange branding):


----------



## pgamble (Jul 14, 2006)

*Vodafone v1605*

Hi guys

Processed my Vodafone upgrade today and I'm getting my Vodafone v1605 on Monday. They had 25 left in stock (first shipment arrived with them yesterday).

All excited 

Since this is an upgrade on my wife's account and I'm on O2, I'll need to get it unlocked. Any clues as to how this will work, let me know.

It's the TyTN but here is the spec anyway :

Product Details 

Ultra Tier 
Microsoft Windows Mobile 5.0 Pocket PC, AKU 2.3 
Quadband Phone 
Large internal memory capability (128Mb) and microSD slot for further expandability up to 1Gb 
Connect with Wireless LAN (802.11b/g) at various Hot Spots, USB, Infrared and Bluetooth wireless connectivity with compatible mobile devices 
Synchronise, email, contacts, calendar and tasks (Outlook) with your PC using Microsoft Activesync 
Supports Vodafone Business Email, Microsoft Push Email and other Email solutions 
Touchscreen PDA with on-screen and integrated QWERTY keyboard 
View PDF, view and edit, Word, Excel and Powerpoint 
3G handset for fast data transfer, internet access and video telephony 
Integrated loudspeaker and voice dialing for handsfree operation 
Take & send photos with built-in 2 megapixel camera with flash 
Record and send sound clips 
High Quality (240 x 320) Colour display 
See and be seen video calling


----------



## raskal (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Vodafone v1605*



			
				pgamble said:
			
		

> Since this is an upgrade on my wife's account and I'm on O2, I'll need to get it unlocked. Any clues as to how this will work, let me know.

Click to collapse



I can unlock it, but u need brin me the phone and since i am based in HK and you in UK it is quite useless for since it is far too costly.

I also got one few weeks ago and had enough time to play with it  :lol:


----------



## pgamble (Jul 14, 2006)

*How*

Hi

I love Hong Kong !
Give me an excuse and I'll be back over.

Apparently you can call Vodafone Customer Service and for a small fee, you can provide them your IMEI number, they stick it into a program and if it's unlockable, it spits out a code for you to enter which then unlocks the SIM.

They were a bit non committal saying they wouldn't know if it would work until they tried the IMEI number.

Does this make sense ?
How did you do it ?

Is it fairly straight forward ?

Finally .... Does a particular carriers ROM make it difficult to use it on other networks ? i.e do they customise it to the point that it only really works with their 3G service etc ?

Oh ... and can you use the phone as a PDA without any SIM in ?

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## ratcom (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: How*



			
				pgamble said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I love Hong Kong !
> Give me an excuse and I'll be back over.
> ...

Click to collapse



Vodafone will be able to unlock it for you at a cost of £15 but be warned they can be funny if you only just had the phone/contract so I would tell them that you got to work for a few weeks in russia or iceland (non vodafone countrys) and will have to use a different sim, as for the rom being a problem dont worry, its not a problem if you stop the set up running after a hard reset (do a search for debranding or something like) 
Could you tell me how much they costy from vodafone as my upgrade is due around soon


----------



## kinson (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: How*

Hi pgamble,

does Vodafone v1605 same outlook with HTC tyTN??
thx. since i will go to buy it if they are.



			
				pgamble said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I love Hong Kong !
> Give me an excuse and I'll be back over.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 15, 2006)

wow an news on a tmob uk version?


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 15, 2006)

wow an news on a tmob uk version?


----------



## pgamble (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi guys

no idea about other carriers.

The Vodafone v1605 is the HTC TyTN - it is all silver - not the two tone silver / green of the HTC branded one - but apart from that the same.

They are very quiet about it. Unlike O2, they don't make a big thing of their PDA offerings. I think they have got this earlier because they are pushing the enhanced 3G stuff.

You talk to customer service or sales and they know they have a device called the v1605 but they have no details. It took a whole day for the guy I was talking to to finally get an internal link to me (he got a screen shot showing the device as coming soon).

I'm quite excited ....


----------



## penyekz (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi pgamble,
great news on the tytn. They quoted me £300 on an upgrade and gave me some BS about how handset prices changes from day to day. 

Will give the retentions department a ring on monday and see what they can do for me. how much is your monthly line rental? was it hard to get that price on the v1605?


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 15, 2006)

that still a high price for an upgrade eh,of course you saving prob 200 on a hadnset but you have to recommitt and have pay your line rental


----------



## pgamble (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm on Anytime 75

The price is only apparently available if they called you following a requested contract cancellation - which is what happened with me.

It is about £200 off their buy price (£390inc VAT).

If you have a look at the other stores like Expansys they are changing well over £500 so it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## london3guser (Jul 15, 2006)

*HTC TyTN*

I too am very interested in this beast. Can somebody clarify if I buy from Tmobile so the capital cost is lower however is it easy to unlock since I travel quite a bit overseas... a locked phone is useless with all my personal data stuck. 

What would be the best way get a very sellable phone via tmobile ebay the phone and buy one from expansys sim free unlocked 

or what else?

Please discuss and advice or am I missing something.............

thanks  I am already using the datacard on t-mobile on UTMS and what I can say is whammmmmmmmmmmmmm
my wife driving on the M25 at 70mph and I can surf at 300+kbps once the page is in cache almost delay free


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 15, 2006)

if you travel overseas may be cheaper there ,knowing uk prices


----------



## skygear (Jul 17, 2006)

hjkl;' why no delete?


----------



## skygear (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Vodafone v1605*

hjkl;' why no delete?


----------



## pim (Jul 17, 2006)

*usb audio ?*

Hello,

Does anyone know how to plug a standard headphone on this qtek 9600 (with  a jack)
I've seen a mini USB / jack adapter but I don't know if it would work.
I'd like to use the qtek 9600 as audio source in my car or on a hifi system. And also with headphones !
Thanks


----------



## skygear (Jul 17, 2006)

hjkl;' why no delete?


----------



## rcnomad (Jul 17, 2006)

*USB to 3.5mm audio jack*

http://www.cell-phone-accessories.com/syn1504.html

 sold here..


----------



## LSmith4285 (Jul 17, 2006)

Also saw these a lot cheaper on eBay but until someone gets a device and adaptor we can't be sure they'll work.


----------



## pim (Jul 17, 2006)

*audio*

I don't know if it will work. I've asked my question at HTC support. Here is their answer :

Thank you for your interest in our products.
The mini-USB port on TyTN is compatible with regular mini-USB cables for
synchronisation and charging. Only the audio part is proprietary to HTC.
An jack adapter is in development. I doubt existing adapters would work
I'm afraid. Meanwhile, you could also use the A2DP Bluetooth profile to
output to a different headset or sound system.

Best regards


----------



## zakeen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: audio*



			
				pim said:
			
		

> I don't know if it will work. I've asked my question at HTC support. Here is their answer :
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products.
> The mini-USB port on TyTN is compatible with regular mini-USB cables for
> ...

Click to collapse



Well in that case if it uses A2DP BT profiles, this will work:

http://forums.minidisc.org/index.php?showtopic=15637


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 17, 2006)

Bored of waiting now!   

Wish it would hurry up. T-Mobile keep saying that everyone under the sun is ringing up for one but they have no idea when its gonna be released although there machines tell them "August 2006"

*Fed up*


----------



## bigshape (Jul 17, 2006)

i very very nearly bought a vario at lunchtime because i'm sooooo bored of waiting for the vario ii to be released and am fed up with my se k750i...
the guy in the shop said he hadn't heard of a new vario coming out but i reckon that's just because he wanted to flog me the current one there and then...

i see they've now got the vario ii on pre-order at expansys with flext 25 + wnw for £165 inc vat, but still no release date!!!


----------



## pgamble (Jul 17, 2006)

*I've got it ....*

Hi guys

It arrived this morning ina nice Vodafone red box with grey top showing the device open.
The box calls it the Vodafone 1605 / VPA compact III.

Biggest surprise for me is that I stuck my O2 SIM in and it worked straight away. Clearly Vodafone are not having them SIM locked. Great news - I should have my 3G SIM in a few days.

Quick check is fine - all buttons seem to respond and it opens fine.

It's a really nice colour - sort of a mid grey everywhere except the screen surround which is a brushed silver aluminium finish.
Comes with two stylus ! Little things 

ROM is 1.20.161.3 date 06/06/06
Radio 1.03.06.00
Samsung 2442 / 400Mhz
Model No : HERM200

Not sure what the difference is between the HERM100 and HERM200 - I think the O2 and T-Mobile reviews showed HERM100.

Very few apps :

(quick note - this the first WM5 or phone edition device I've had)

Under Office in Start Menu has

Clearvue pdf + Excel, Powerpoint and Word Mobile. Also has a zip app.

Has WM10, PIE, usual PIM stuff, Camera app - looks like fun and a pictures and video app.

At this point, nothing much else to report.
Will update you after I've had the chance to play.

Paul.


----------



## zakeen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: I've got it ....*

Congrates on you!



			
				pgamble said:
			
		

> Biggest surprise for me is that I stuck my O2 SIM in and it worked straight away. Clearly Vodafone are not having them SIM locked. Great news - I should have my 3G SIM in a few days.

Click to collapse



In CZ T-Mobile doesnt lock there phones. So I wasnt really surprised.


----------



## Halfpenny (Jul 17, 2006)

Just spoke to Vodafone Business and they say that it is on their system but with no stock code or availability, but they estimate September.


----------



## ratcom (Jul 17, 2006)

Halfpenny said:
			
		

> Just spoke to Vodafone Business and they say that it is on their system but with no stock code or availability, but they estimate September.

Click to collapse



Thats vodafone all over! I bet september is wishful thinking too, they seems to only get htc (qtek) phones in 100's at a time! have you tried instore??


----------



## pgamble (Jul 17, 2006)

*ya what ?*

I got mine this morning.

They told me on Friday when I ordered it that they had over 20 in stock and since they were not marketing it .... they doubted it would go in a hurry.

The device is known as the Vodafone v1605 / Contract Mercury internally ... although the box refers to it as the v1605 VPA Compact III.

Try contacting Vodafone on their ...191 number ... and go through the options until you get to the 'I'm thinking of leaving' option. Then ask for a guy called **********. His email address is ****************

**** edited out to protect the guy. Please PM me if you need contact details.

 .... good luck

I've only had a quick play .... but it certainly seems like it's probably worth the wait.

Paul.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi paul, very jelious you got yours first! :lol: 

Few little questions for you!

1. Could you post some pics on the thinkness? With say a 50p coin to relate to the size.

2. General Pics all over! 

3. Pics of your smug face when mr postman arrived with it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pgamble (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll do this tomorrow.

It feels really comfy in the hand.

It's about 75-80% as thick as a fifty pence coin is high .... 2.1-2.2cm or so.

I'll be far more comfortable playing when I've got my writeshield on. Hopefully it will turn up tomorrow morning with the 1GB card.

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 18, 2006)

that's great paul thanks, its nice to have someone that has one on here that we can ask all the questions that are important to each of  us! 

Cant wait for the pics!

p.s is the 1Gb microSD the max that we can have?


----------



## meschle (Jul 18, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> that's great paul thanks, its nice to have someone that has one on here that we can ask all the questions that are important to each of  us!
> 
> Cant wait for the pics!
> 
> p.s is the 1Gb microSD the max that we can have?

Click to collapse



You can use stik and store up to a max of 8gb. 4gb cost $149.

see here http://www.usmodular.com/MCE/default//product/2290

This is what i would try to get if I had a hermes  :wink:


----------



## pgamble (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool.

What would be nice is something similar that had a really slim line SD holder /reader so you can use existing cards.

I'm going to take some piccies tonight - what is the best way of getting them up if you don't have a website to post to ? Do I just zip them and add them as an attachment ?

By the way - the jog wheel is great - it's knotched so you it feels very positive. Pressing it feels rather odd though - it doesn't click - the whole wheel moves in on a spring - it has quite a bit of travel.

Does anyone put anything over the lens on their cameras - 9100 etc ?
The back cover just has holes in it so there isn't a separate bit of protection over the lens. The lens cover also doesn't feel recessed at all - i.e. it is pretty much flush with the back of the case so it could get scuffed when you put it down.

Desperately need a decent case. Noreve are supposed to be releasing one on the 7th August.

Paul.


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 18, 2006)

how does the hermes compere to the universal?,any advantages
thanks


----------



## pgamble (Jul 18, 2006)

I've played briefly with the JASJAR.
TyTN in a lot smaller - no problem on a belt - big big for trouser pockets.

Screen is lovely - but not VGA - although I loved the VGA on my old 4700 - I don't think it's worth the downsides of battery life and performance - particularly on a 2.8" screen.

Keyboard is nice - but I probably won't use it like I may have used the JASJARs - if I need to type a lot I have a stowaway BT mouse and kb.

TyTN is obviously more up to date on the 3G side of things - and it comes with AKU2.3 so everything is more mature.

Job wheel is great too. 

MicroSD has limited me to 1GB currently. I would have liked SD support. It will mean I will keep the 2750 for heavy work - Softmaker, Memory Map etc - since I have 4gb SD and 4GB CF on it.

I can't see any upside for the JASJAR apart from better protection (clamshell design) and VGA display (which has +ve and -ve).

Having said that - I've not owned one.

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## johnk1973 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I've got it ....*



			
				pgamble said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> It arrived this morning ina nice Vodafone red box with grey top showing the device open.
> The box calls it the Vodafone 1605 / VPA compact III.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any chance you can run Spb Benchmark so we can compare the processor against other machines such as the XDAIIi, cheers!


----------



## meschle (Jul 18, 2006)

pgamble said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> What would be nice is something similar that had a really slim line SD holder /reader so you can use existing cards.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Recommend you do something about the lens - on my wizard its got scratched - its seems to be made of plastic, whereas some of the others were made of glass. Not sure of a solution though.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 18, 2006)

Paul, just thought of another very important question, if you have you 3G sim card obviously, how is the 3G connectivity? 

Because it was reported that there were serious problems connecting to 3G networks, have you noticed this or not?

Thanks paul!


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 18, 2006)

**



			
				jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Paul, just thought of another very important question, if you have you 3G sim card obviously, how is the 3G connectivity?
> 
> Because it was reported that there were serious problems connecting to 3G networks, have you noticed this or not?
> 
> Thanks paul!

Click to collapse


 It's reported in www.pocketinfo.nl review too...  I hope it's a problem of HERM100 model... I suggest you to read the review... My fears seems to be real!
El_mar1ach1


----------



## penyekz (Jul 18, 2006)

pgamble, how much are you paying on your line rental when you got this phone through an upgrade? is it discounted? And was the price of your handset £190? 

I'm also after this phone but it seems a little pricey when you factor in the total cost of the package including line rental. 

I can get a wizard for a total of £278 on O2's online 50. Do we think the tytn is worth the extra £150 - £200 ?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 18, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> Do we think the tytn is worth the extra £150 - £200 ?

Click to collapse



In a word.......*Yes*  :lol:  :lol: 

Ive got the wizard and i will be upgrading to the Tytn as soon as it is humanly possibile because i think it is a great device and cant wait to get my hand on it!

Slightly off-topic but if you do decide to go for the Wizard then obviously i will be selling mine, it is around 10-12 months old, branded as an Imate Jam, comes with screen protector, Wifi SD Card, case and all the usual trimmings etc and i will be look for offers around the £170 Mark as it is in mint condition.


----------



## Halfpenny (Jul 18, 2006)

ratcom said:
			
		

> Halfpenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Oh yes. Did that Saturday. Conversation went kind of as follows;

Me :- Hi, do you have availability of the v1605 ?

Voda :- The what ?

Me :- The v1605. Similar in form to the Qtek9100 which you have on display here, but the v1605 has 3G.

Voda :- Sir, the Qtek9100 is the latest phone out and comes with 3G. Let me show you here in the brochure. (Brochure states 9100 has 3G)

Me :- I'm sorry, but I think the brochure is incorrect. (Shows assistant GSMArena.com with specs).

Voda :- Oh. Perhaps the website is wrong sir.....

Me :- Ok. Perhaps. but I'll go talk to T-Mobile.


----------



## Halfpenny (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: ya what ?*



			
				pgamble said:
			
		

> I got mine this morning.
> 
> They told me on Friday when I ordered it that they had over 20 in stock and since they were not marketing it .... they doubted it would go in a hurry.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Paul. Just dropped Simon a quick mail, so lets see what he comes back with.

Steven


----------



## penyekz (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks for the offer jaso2005. I think i've decided to go with the tytn. Went for the vodafone one. Total cost over 18 months will be £400 on anytime 100. But that also means I'll be stuck with the phone for 18 months without an upgrade!  :shock:  I've never been with a single phone for more than 12 months. 

As a side note, vodafone consumer, not business, has plenty ins tock. The chap told me they had over 100 in stock. Ring through to upgrades or retentions and they should give you an upgrade price. This makes a huge change from the wizard. I was waiting since march for vodafone consumer to get it into stock and each time they gave me a date, it was put back till even now, i'm told they are still awaiting stock to arrive on july 26. 

well done to vodafone for being the first network in the uk to bring in the Tytn!


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 18, 2006)

indeed i really didn't think for the world Vodafone would be the first! i thought T-mobile would be in all honesty.

May ring t-mobile tomorrow to inform them Vodafone have released it......  If Voda had as good tariffs as t-mobile id go with them but they just dont have W'n'W or flext


----------



## low405 (Jul 18, 2006)

*v1605*

Hi this is my first post on these forums but I have been lurking for sometime (since I the exec came out and I got it in the first week). I ordered my upgrade to a v1605 on a dormant contract on my account on thursday night and it arrived on monday. When I ordered it there was no price for it so they did it for the same cost as an N80 on anytime 100. The price was £80! I didn't tell him that I'd been qouted £130 for a 9100.

The Vodafone customisations are minimal but in some ways annoying. The today plugins for messaging are removed and are replaced by a separate plugin for each of the messaging types. The left soft key is changed to the phone (why would you need this when you can just press the green key?). The data accounts were set to point to the pay as you go details by default! 

I have one problem in that the screen requires regular realignment. This afternoon it took 10 tries before it would actually align at all. Sometimes it can last a few hours, sometimes a few minutes. Vodafone have no stock and have told me that they should have some next week and that they will extend my 14 day exchange until it is replaced.

The rom on the ftp has got an ext rom unlocker attached which has functioned as it should so I shall do a hard reset and some selective running of the cabs to see if that improves matters.

As I have a fair bit of experience with the exec here is my comparison.

Screen - Not quite as good as the exec but passable and much better than a blueangel. 
3G - Much faster than the exec (I work in London and VF tell me that 3.5G should give me a 1.8Mb connection now and upto 3.6 by december)
General speed - Much faster than the exec with any rom (I think I tried them all!)
A2DP - No different to the exec with the qtec rom - Clipping!
Opening of applications - Much faster than the exec
Size - Much smaller and you can hold it to your ear without looking an idiot
Phone fuctions - Call are placed much quicker than the exec and have much higher quality.
TomTom connects straight up to the GPS

Overall view of it is amazing despite the screen problem. My Himilaya can finally get sold.

Hope this is of some use to somebody!


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi low405,

Thanks for that review! ive got the same question for yoy as ive asked paul, what is the 3G connectivity like? do you have the reported problems t
at it takes ages to connect on to a 3G network ?

EDIT: Just been reading that review again and was very impressed with the 3.5G speeds and it started me thinking, do we think that T-Mobile will allow us to use 3.5G under the same pricing as W'n'W the same as 3G? I think they may do after some time but like all things, i bet they charge through the roof for it first!

Thanks


----------



## low405 (Jul 18, 2006)

*3G signal*

The 3G signal strength is good I think! An hour on the train each way was mostly in 3G whereas the exec would spend a good amount in GPRS! There doesn't seem to be much wrong with signal strength in any way!

To whoever posted the rom on the ftp - could you upload the extended rom so I can have a play?

Just noticed while writing this that word completion does not seem to work (yes I am posting from it using opera)!

It really is a good device and hope everyone who wants one is able to get one!


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks! Glad they sorted out the 3G signal issues! When you take the battery out does it read 'HERM100' or 'HERM200'? 

Any chance you could get some pictures of it for us? as no one has seen the vodafone version! 

Thanks from a very envious Jas!


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: 3G signal*



			
				low405 said:
			
		

> The 3G signal strength is good I think! An hour on the train each way was mostly in 3G whereas the exec would spend a good amount in GPRS! There doesn't seem to be much wrong with signal strength in any way!

Click to collapse




THAT'S WONDERFULL!!!!!!


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: 3G signal*



			
				low405 said:
			
		

> The 3G signal strength is good I think! An hour on the train each way was mostly in 3G whereas the exec would spend a good amount in GPRS! There doesn't seem to be much wrong with signal strength in any way!

Click to collapse




THAT'S WONDERFULL!!!!!!


----------



## penyekz (Jul 19, 2006)

low405, thats a great price you got on that phone! How much is your line rental? 

I got the phone for £177 + £12 a month for 18 months on an anytime 100 + 50 txts.  That was as far as they will go for me.

As a side issue, should we have a new forum for TyTN / V1605 phones??


----------



## sim_wat (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Guys First time post

For those who have received their V1605, I went to my local Vodafone shop and they initially didn't hear of the v1605, I also went to another vodafone shop and they said the phone is out for corporate use only at the moment, consumers later.

Really weird

Thanks

Simon

PS I was one of those  waiting for the SE P990i to arrive but have lost paitence.


----------



## smeyer79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Guys,

sorry that i did not read the whole thread, so maybe it is posted already somewhere, but can you tell me if there is a way already to change the ROM to english?

I have a bunch of german XDA Trion in stock and we are working on that since 2 days :-D

thanks a lot
Seb


----------



## low405 (Jul 19, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> low405, thats a great price you got on that phone! How much is your line rental?
> 
> I got the phone for £177 + £12 a month for 18 months on an anytime 100 + 50 txts.  That was as far as they will go for me.
> 
> As a side issue, should we have a new forum for TyTN / V1605 phones??

Click to collapse



£12 per month on a 12 month contract but...... my other contract on the same account is an averge of £175 per month! It doesn't usually make any difference to the cost but iit might have done.

I've got TomTom problems, it keeps crashing and I have to reset the device!

Pics will be on later on! 

We do need a forum!

Phil


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

low405 said:
			
		

> I've got TomTom problems, it keeps crashing and I have to reset the device!

Click to collapse



oh dear, not the dreaded TomTom problems. Some wizard (i think it was anyway) owners had similar problems and it was to do with the POI i think. have a browse through some of there threads and see if any of it work. i think the thread was called TomTom probs


----------



## Facedanzr (Jul 19, 2006)

The HTC pamplet says the TyTn will ba available in black and silver. Is there anyone who has seen the black one?

Is this it? It looks great!

http://img.phonedaily.com/img/news/4509/5.jpg


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

well that is the TyTN so i would have thought that is the black version yes


----------



## xdaer (Jul 19, 2006)

low405, you paid 80 + (12x12) =224GBP?? this has to be the cheapest deal anyone has got for the tytn! unless anyone can better that?

I emailed Simon at VF, he is forwarding my email to new connections, we'll see...


----------



## welshtom (Jul 19, 2006)

Orange will calling the Hermes the SPV M3100.


----------



## sim_wat (Jul 19, 2006)

I've just got off the phone with Vodafone upgrades, I shall be receiving the V1605 on friday, Cost £60 as I'm on Anytime 700 for 12 month contract (would've been free if I chose 18 month contract).


I CAN'T WAIT ROLL ON FRIDAY...


----------



## mlott (Jul 19, 2006)

Any word on availability in the US ???  

You vodaphone guys are making me green without my green screen.


----------



## penyekz (Jul 19, 2006)

sim_wat said:
			
		

> I've just got off the phone with Vodafone upgrades, I shall be receiving the V1605 on friday, Cost £60 as I'm on Anytime 700 for 12 month contract (would've been free if I chose 18 month contract).

Click to collapse



At that tariff you should have gotten it for free. You went through upgrades and not retiontions i gather. They wouldn't give me a 12 month contract on anytime 100 saying that it is an old tariff and renewals are on an 18-monthly basis so low405 got himself a great deal!


----------



## low405 (Jul 19, 2006)

I did get an amazing deal! It was only because the price hadn't been put on the system and it had the same price group as the n80 so I was given it for the same price! I've felt guilty ever since  I did point out that it was going to be used with my other contract which is on anytime 1000 with 50mb of data which is £100 a month before I've started.

Screen calibration problem has gone away and it's behaved beautifully all day! 

Battery life seems good! 3 hours of TomTom using bt gps, push email on for 12 hours, 30 minutes of wifi, an hour surfing here and 45 minutes of calls and it's still got 50% left!

Photos will be on in the morning as my card reader has died and the TyTn has a silly memory card so cant use that!


----------



## kevino (Jul 19, 2006)

welshtom said:
			
		

> Orange will calling the Hermes the SPV M3100.

Click to collapse



Oh I really don't like that. Congrats to Orange for the only ugly incarnation of the Hermes so far. Ugh - brown and beige :shock:


----------



## penyekz (Jul 19, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> Oh I really don't like that. Congrats to Orange for the only ugly incarnation of the Hermes so far. Ugh - brown and beige :shock:

Click to collapse



But that version has 2 extra buttons!

My phone came today. It looks really good. A question for those that have this phone: When you slide out the keyboard, does it click on both the edges (like the wizard) or just on one side. Its slots out firmly though.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

low405 said:
			
		

> Photos will be on in the morning as my card reader has died and the TyTn has a silly memory card so cant use that!

Click to collapse



Why dont you use activsync and browse to your memory card and then copy all the pictures off?

Just an idea  or just upload then fron your TyTN it self?


----------



## penyekz (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's a pic of the vodafone version for those that haven't seen it.


----------



## low405 (Jul 19, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> low405 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Sorry wasn't clear, it's the full size card from the camera that I can't use in the TyTn that needs a reader. That's one definite downside to this phone!


----------



## kevino (Jul 20, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> But that version has 2 extra buttons!

Click to collapse



I believe all versions, apart from the very first, do.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of the vodafone version for those that haven't seen it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, i like that alot, they havent made any massive changes too it and also they have gone with the new shape not the older one that every other network seems to have gone for......Waiting on T-Mobile of course but so far everyone has been the old shape!  :roll:


----------



## london3guser (Jul 20, 2006)

The atttraction of this phone is the HSDPA capability however this will dela a deal a serious blow 

http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5339.html

has anybody who has the phone now experience this may be that is why T mobile is holding back since Vodaphone does not have HSDPA and only the old fashion UTMS capability

I have spoken to a quite switched on and technical guy at corporate department since we are going to buy 24 units with 24 contracts he very very reluntantly confirmed that this is likely to be the case but not worth his job to mention this on the phone and he sort of confirmed this in a round about way. Also he stated that HTC has yet to confirm delivery date for the T mobile branded phones with their "implant" software hence any reason for a few more weeks.

Again he assured since this contract is large they do not want to lose it and assured me that once these problems have been overcomed he will call me. I have also faxed him a purhcase order from my company with letterhead to state that we are serious about 24 contracts. After checking with his boss he opened up........... I hope this is helpful

london3guser


----------



## Guybrush (Jul 20, 2006)

no IrDA on TyTN ?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> The atttraction of this phone is the HSDPA capability however this will dela a deal a serious blow
> 
> http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5339.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes we already knew about that and also that very link is on previous pages in this thread lol. we have come to the conclusion that the HERM100 has those problems but not the HERM200. As all users of the Voda versions the  3g is fine  thanks for trying to inform us though!


----------



## london3guser (Jul 20, 2006)

could somebody confirm that the vodaphone v1605 i not locked since some of you ha ve them in their hands i cannot wait anymore


----------



## pdog (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been following this thread since the beginning but never posted. I don't know if this already known but i just called T-Mobile and The vario II is on their coming soon pages. According to the lady i spoke to this means that usually the phones are no more than a month away before being released.


I personally can't wait.

Cheers


Pdog


----------



## low405 (Jul 20, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> The atttraction of this phone is the HSDPA capability however this will dela a deal a serious blow
> 
> http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5339.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vodafone have informed me that there is 75% HSDPA  coverage inside the m25 and 99% in central london. My own browsing speeds would seem to confirm this to be the case as I am seeing significantly higher transfer speeds.

A possible reason for the percieved 3G problems could be that the TyTn does not constantly flick between 2.5 and 3G in low signal areas (it won't go to 3G with no bars of signal like the Exec did!). This caused major batery drain on the Exec!

Hopefully we will have a new forum once a few more units have been sold!

Phil


----------



## london3guser (Jul 20, 2006)

Could you please confirm if Vodaphone units are not locked to their network thanks I have already a HSDPA data card from t mobile and it is working like a dream I hope the sim will work on the vodaphone units as well please help and advice since t mobile is still holding back about their plans

thank you again


----------



## Halfpenny (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: ya what ?*



			
				Halfpenny said:
			
		

> pgamble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Well. I've had a mail back  who tells me that as my number is not visible to his system (my airtime provider Project Telecom were recently bought by Vodafone Business) he cannot process the upgrade....

Looks like I have to wait till September......


----------



## fekson (Jul 20, 2006)

*Qtek v1605*

I got the specs from Vodafone for v1605:

CPU :300MHz    
RAM: 128 MB 
ROM: 64 MB 

Can anyone confirm who got v1605 that this is correct.

The Tytn core specs are:

CPU :400MHz 
RAM: 64 MB 
ROM: 128 MB


----------



## london3guser (Jul 20, 2006)

sorry I am quiet confused by now

Am I correct in saying there are 02 version of the TyTN or Hermes from HTC

Vodaphone being first is having a 300 mHz unit and T mobile who is holding back at this point is going to launch a 400 MHz unit ?

I have again contacted T mobile business today and the latest is that on the 28/07/2006 they will internally circulate the latest offer on tarriff and it is likely if it is going to be launched that it will be in those email. He was very helpful and said it would be stupid to tell customer early if something is going to tbe replaced while they have stock of Vario I in their distribution centre ............make sense


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Facedanzr said:
			
		

> The HTC pamplet says the TyTn will ba available in black and silver. Is there anyone who has seen the black one?
> 
> Is this it? It looks great!
> 
> http://img.phonedaily.com/img/news/4509/5.jpg

Click to collapse



It looks black....but I think it's the same colour of a normal Dopod CHT 9000...It looks black because of the effect of shadow.


----------



## Facedanzr (Jul 20, 2006)

It's possible. But i've been looking at the pictures at phonedaily.com (can't understand a word though) and I think ther is a black one.

http://img.phonedaily.com/img/news/4509/8.jpg


----------



## penyekz (Jul 20, 2006)

I can confirm that the V1605 definately has the samsung 400mhz chip and not the 300mhz. I've just checked it.


----------



## penyekz (Jul 20, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> A question for those that have this phone: When you slide out the keyboard, does it click on both the edges (like the wizard) or just on one side at the bottom. Its slots out firmly though.

Click to collapse



Anyone else with this phone can check this please?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> I've just checked it.

Click to collapse



Words just cant possibily describe how jelious i am that you can do that!

Lets all hope on the 28th we get some positive news! Everyone wanting one, RING on the 28th! 

0845 4122200


----------



## penyekz (Jul 20, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> penyekz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I've promised myself not to play with it till after my exams next week so till then, it stays in the box.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> I've promised myself not to play with it till after my exams next week so till then, it stays in the box.

Click to collapse



I really couldnt do that!!! Surely you can have a little play at night? in the breaks from your revising obviously!  :roll:  :lol:


----------



## xda2sd (Jul 20, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> penyekz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I have my XDA trion since 3 days, and I can confirm this. It clicks on both the edges. It slots out firmly though!


----------



## rakh1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

I had an XDA, XDA2, XDA2s and then a K750i   I know, I fell of the wagon with the last one there...

Anyway - glad to say I *just* ordered my v1605 (HTC Tytn) from vodafone over the phone (08080 408 408 - ask for Mike - he's there till 16:00 and then he'll be back 08:00 tomorrow morning) and it will be with me tomorrow.

New contract so costs were £202 for the handset and £20 p/m for 12 months on the anytime 125.  Total cost £442.

They said they did not have pricing for it yet so they put it as the same handset price as the Nokia N20 (seems good as the N20 is £200 less than the TyTn sim-free).

Also - 14 day money back in case it turns out to be the wrong shade of silver or something 

Can't wait - Rich


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jul 20, 2006)

*Another One Ordered*

Handset Price £200
Monthly Price £20
Contract period 12 Months
Anytime 125 included 250 Text Messages

Called same number above
Didn't speak to Mike they need to check the other database for the product ID on their system.

Delivery will be tomorrow can't wait to play

Thanks rakh1 for posting info above had to get on the phone straight away I need a new smaller phone like now lol.

Does anyone know if the phones branded from Vodaphone are sim free?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

all these people ordering them and getting them tomorrow   its just not fair :lol: wish t-mobile would hurry the fudge up! lets just hope on the 28th they give us some new info!

i really dont see why they haven't done what vodafone have, and just release to bloody thing!


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jul 20, 2006)

will put some nice pics up tomorrow compare it to the XDA Exec and that if it comes around 4pm as I have work tomorrow night. I need to look for a good screen proector now.


----------



## rakh1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Screen protector - same here - let me know if you find a good one!

Rich


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

every screen protector ive used has made the screen go funny, i.e it makes the screen harder to read because it has very small dots of colour everywhere. 

i know thats probably impossible to understand but its the best way i can describe it. They haven't been cheapo ones either, the one on now i paid £20 for!


----------



## penyekz (Jul 20, 2006)

xda2sd said:
			
		

> penyekz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Thanks for that. The xda trion is slightly different so may have a different construction. Any other V1605 owners/users out there can find out if there are 2 clicks on the hinges or just one. Mine only has one on the bottom hinge. The top one is silent. It doesn't seem to be a problem now but if mine is faulty, then extended use may make the problem worse.


----------



## low405 (Jul 20, 2006)

xxnoelziexx said:
			
		

> will put some nice pics up tomorrow compare it to the XDA Exec and that if it comes around 4pm as I have work tomorrow night. I need to look for a good screen proector now.

Click to collapse



Mine came with a screen protector in the box! It seems quite a good one!


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jul 20, 2006)

fingers crossed mine comes with one too. I am counting the hours ;-)


----------



## Markee (Jul 20, 2006)

Coooooeeee!!!

Hello system administrators / moderators,

Looks like the time is right to have a dedicated Hermes / TyTn forum as not only are the devices confirmed as official, but people actually have them in their hands (not me though   - yet!).

Thanks

Markee


----------



## pgamble (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi guys

Sorry it's taken a while.
I've been all over the place.

I have attached a zip with some pictures for those that haven't seen enough. Picture quality not great ... I'll try harder when I've a little more time.

Everything is going great.
Skype was choppy initially .... but I removed a bunch of installed s/w from internal memory and reinstalled to MicroSD (when I got it). Skype was reinstalled and I used the JASJAR download. It works fine now.

Don't really see a downside with it at the moment.
Provided screen protector was not worth using so I got a writeshield which is on fine. Case is usable but I keep thinking it's going to fall of my belt or I'm going to drop the device when I take it out ... so I'll get a Krussell or Noreve when they are out (circa 7 August).

Finally got O2 to add my 3G settings centrally and 3G is working great.
For those that didn't know ... phones are not network locked ... 

Any questions, please don't hesitate to call.

Peter - another guy who got one a few days after me - and myself are going to try a video call later. I'll try and take another picture.

Paul.


----------



## pgamble (Jul 20, 2006)

A lot of questions are being asked that were answered earlier in the thread.

For clarification :

My VPAIII is unlocked. So was Peters (someone on 4winmobile in the UK that also has one). I use my with an O2 3G sim without problems.

The VPAIII (v1605) IS the TyTN. It's base model is the HERM200.

It is 400Mhz.

It works fine with Skype.

The only issues I've had to date relate to it appearing (probably me) getting confused switching from phone to 3G to Wireless - Sometimes Wireless connects but doesn't get the correct DHCP allocation. A poweroff / on sorts it out .... it is probably me though. This is the first WM5 or WM5 Phone Edition I've had.

I got the phone Monday and have used installed a writeshield and 1GB MicroSD. All great.

I've put most the s/w on the MicroSD to ensure circa 30m of the 54m storage is free.

I've got loads running on it fine including CPL6 which I used to get me to Kent and back from Hampshire today.

It performs really fast - almost as responsive as my 2750 which had 128m RAM 128m ROM and 624Mhz xScale.

Peter and I will be testing video calling a little later today.

Paul.


----------



## pgamble (Jul 20, 2006)

*Clicks*

I can confirm mine clicks at the top and the bottom.


----------



## low405 (Jul 20, 2006)

My second one is coming monday! My screen is still losing calibration too often. Writing an upper case letter wrote it in the lower case section a minute ago.

Other than that it's the best device I have used and really does make the exec seem oversized!


----------



## pgamble (Jul 20, 2006)

One other answer ....

it does have irda (standard not SIR) on the bottom of the device.


----------



## penyekz (Jul 20, 2006)

low405 said:
			
		

> My second one is coming monday! My screen is still losing calibration too often. Writing an upper case letter wrote it in the lower case section a minute ago.
> 
> Other than that it's the best device I have used and really does make the exec seem oversized!

Click to collapse



Are they giving a brand new set or a refurb?


----------



## Indio (Jul 20, 2006)

*Tytn question... phone pad t9 input....*

I got mine yesterday, branded HTC Tytn... I was wondering if anyone (especially comming from a K-Jam) noticed this software missing .....Phone Pad Input method was not there... I resolved this by downloading it from another post on the forum and installing it on the handheld (the file is called PhonePad_T9_Atom.CAB)... however, it's a much older build than the one present on the K-Jam...but seems to work. Anyone else noticed this? Does anyone know where I can download a more recent build?
Aside from that the TyTn ROCKS!!!! 
Slightly heavier and taller than the K-JAM (but slightly thinner)... However, the addition of a Start Menu Button, Scroll Wheel, 2 OK buttons(return function, n.b. it will not actually close the application, but just take you back to the previous application/folder), one by the scroll wheel and one together with the other buttons on the  lower part of the front make it a much better handheld to operate one handed.... though it's unfortunate they don't give you the chance to assign other functions to the OK buttons (they're not present in the Buttons Utility in the Settings Folder), would have been since there's 2 of them...
not to mention the addition of 3G whcih makes it so quick!
It also seems better built, less plastic and flimsy than the K-Jam....
Key board is very nice to use... prefer it to the K-Jam's....
Anyway if anyone could help me with the Phone Pad question, it would be great...

Just one other point... the TyTn comes with a custom HTC default theme (green)... if you change the theme with the windows default theme, the theme changes nearly everywhere, but not in the Phone and Comm Manager screens, which remain green (HTC custom theme)... the same happens even if you choose the other preinstalled theme, "Guava Bubbles" which is red... anyone noticed this? Very annoying!!


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

God with all these reviews i really really want one now! How am i going to wait 8 days to be told ive gotta wait ages again!  :lol:

Im going start a poll regarding the 3G signal problems that were discribed on msmobile. Please all answer accordingly


----------



## london3guser (Jul 20, 2006)

very tempted to get Vodafone v1605 now on £200 down £20 x 12 so I am not tie in for more than 12 months  

In a few months I suspect there will be quite a few new HSDPA handsets with 500+ mhz and to tie in for 18 months would again be unbearable then

Does anybody know what was the cost of vario MDA on T molbile last year when launch?

I am trying to guess what they will charge for the Vario II next week...

I have already T-mobile data card with W W pro since v1605 is not locked I can use it as a "dedicated" web machine and diary plus GPS with a really slim phone using the vodaphone card that comes with the v1605 as my main phone

What do you guys think?

Just share my thoughts with all ..............


----------



## kevino (Jul 20, 2006)

pgamble said:
			
		

> I have attached a zip with some pictures for those that haven't seen enough. Picture quality not great ... I'll try harder when I've a little more time.

Click to collapse



You really do need to buy a new camera ;-)

Thanks anyway,


----------



## low405 (Jul 20, 2006)

penyekz said:
			
		

> Are they giving a brand new set or a refurb?

Click to collapse



Brand new, I rang on tuesday and it was only delivered on monday. They said they had no stock but I rang up today and they said they'd replace itwith a new one.


----------



## rakh1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey pgamble,

Nice photos - thanks.  It looks a lot darker in the flesh than the bright silver on the vodafone website (and pics in this thread).  Personally, that's a good thing!

Rich


----------



## pgamble (Jul 20, 2006)

750 Sony Ericsson in low light. Not good, but it was quick and produced small images.

Peter and I successfully did a video call earlier .. Also got imov messenger running great over 3g.

Paul


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

rakh1 said:
			
		

> Hey pgamble,
> 
> Nice photos - thanks.  It looks a lot darker in the flesh than the bright silver on the vodafone website (and pics in this thread).  Personally, that's a good thing!
> 
> Rich

Click to collapse



its on the Vodafone website?


----------



## KTamas (Jul 21, 2006)

pgamble said:
			
		

> One other answer ....
> 
> it does have irda (standard not SIR) on the bottom of the device.

Click to collapse



Ahh that's good to know. These days manufacturers tend to "forget" this little function (for example, the latest E-Ten devices).


----------



## rakh1 (Jul 21, 2006)

> its on the Vodafone website?

Click to collapse



I did some file hunting in google and I think those pics came from the vodafone germany site?  Could be wrong though....I couldn't find any new ones....

Rich[/quote]


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jul 21, 2006)

*It Is Here  Yessssssssss*

As I said I would here are some pics sorry if the crap I am half a sleep at the moment just finished my 12 hour shift to come home to a nice package. I ordered at 4pm yesterday and the phone is here now lol. Fantastic service from Vodaphone.

A little note the call quality on this beauti is fantastic. I have put my tmobile sim in and this phone is on G in my house which my Xda never got I had to go out in the garden.

Can't wait to play when I wake up today I feel more and more alive as I hold it. A full review will come on Saturday.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 21, 2006)

Super pictures there! Thanks very much for those! Esp the £1 coin size comparision, very useful because there has been some reviews saying that it is very thick but that doesnt look bad at all 

Cant wait for your review!


----------



## Underworld (Jul 21, 2006)

@xxnoelziexx

Nice pics, the phone is expected here within a few weeks (but i don't think it will be the vodafone version) 
it will be the Vario II where we al waiting for


----------



## pgamble (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi guys

Some background into the issues I've had to date.

Can you guys experienced with WM5 and Phone Edition let me know what you think ....

So far I have SBSH iLauncher, HandyMenu, HandSwitcher, Legato Mahjong, 1-Calc, Phatnotes, PIEPlus in main storage. Avantgo, CO2005, Clearvue Office Pro, CPL6, FW2006, imov Messenger, NewsBreak, Resco Explorer 5.40, Resco PhotoViewer, SBSH Pocket Breeze and Pocket Weather, Skype 2, Sprite 5.1, Tweaks2k2, PI2005, FlexMail 2.2, Cabinstall, Cruxview on the MicroSD. 

So far .... have tested everything and it all works (hardware and software) without issues apart from the fright below. 

Circa 28 mg of program memory following sof reset 
Circa 22 mg of storage memory 

PB is loading PI Calendar / Tasks / Messaging / Phatnotes / Pocket Weather and Resco Plugin. 

Regarding the hang on startup (at the Windows Mobile splash screen) ... I've just had another hang.

This time I had turned the device on and it was sitting at the today screen - iLauncher at the top and PB below on the Resco Today plugin.

After 30 mins or so, I looked at it (as you do) and thought it was off .... but it wasn't - the backlight had gone off completely but you could just see the today screen - PB was still showing the Resco Today plugin ... the iLauncher area had become blank and interestingly at the bottom of the screen was a find large files white dialogue box just covering one line on top of the soft button area. The device was completely unresponsive. I even tried to call it from a landline with no response (got voice mail).

In the end I had to soft reset .... and it came back up.

All a bit worrying.

I've never had a Phone Edition or WM5 device before. I'm hoping this is software related - possibly today plugin.

Have any of you guys that have experience with JASJAR, qtek9100 etc seen anything like this before ?

Are they susceptible to instability caused by the multiple comms bits - i.e if phone signal drops off or Wireless signal gets too low or 3G / GPRS signal fluctuates (even if not connected) causing stability issues / hangs ?

I love the TyTN, but at the moment this is a little scary.

Regarding startup ...

First you get the red Vodafone Splash screen with Vodafone written in big white writing across the middle.

After a couple of seconds the backlight comes on full and the two phone buttons light up

After another couple of seconds, the backlight dims a little and then you get a couple of flickers where you seem to very quickly see the white vodafone name or part of it appear briefly at the top of the screen (it still remains static in the middle ....

Finally you get the Windows Mobile screen in blue. Sometimes it sits here for quite a while (on one occasion it appeared to hang here), other times it is only there for a few seconds (as it was before I installed anything on it). Sometimes you get the coloured timer square with turning colour circle in the middle for a while .... sometimes not ....

and then you get your today screen.

It's odd this varies so much .... perhaps it depends on which radios you had active when you switched off.

I will try and hard reset then reinstall bits to see if this is s/w related but if this sounds like symptoms people may have seen with other similar devices .... please let me know.

Paul.


----------



## Underworld (Jul 21, 2006)

@above, thnx for the input!

[offtopic]

http://mobile.meta.ua/catalog/memorycards/microsd/sandiskmicrosd2gb/

want to know when this card is available on the market, anyone who knows?


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 21, 2006)

is there actuall evidence for the possability of tmob using a diff chip?
im tempted to go voda but i like my tmob and the idea of a better chip
help :shock:


----------



## Mudstuffin (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi All,

I've recently bought the Vodafone 1605 (aka Hermes). Loving the new phone 

I seem to have run accross the same problem that has plagued us PPC users for a while now - I'm trying to access Live! I've checked my wap proxy settings, I have reidentified my browser as the Nokia6630 with the registry hack...

Unfortunately, I just get a page with:

> Next
.............................................................
HomeMy MenuMy PageSearch

I can click on some of these and it gives me various blank pages.

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm keen to get mobile tv working on my new hermes!

Cheers

Simon


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jul 21, 2006)

PPC Techs i-mate K-JAM WriteSHIELD will these fit the TyTN? I know the K-jam is similar size. I can't seem to find a dedicated screen protector for this and the one in the box doesn't look that great.

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 21, 2006)

ok maybe people can post the best tarriff and price found and links


----------



## kevino (Jul 21, 2006)

Presumably T-Mobile direct will be cheaper than
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=137742


----------



## billuk (Jul 21, 2006)

So the T-Mobile Expansys (including web n walk pro) works out at £555 over 18 months and the Vodaphone £440 over 12 months. 

 :? For me I'm not sure how much I'd use the web n walk so the Vodaphone sounds even more tempting!


----------



## pgamble (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes - the 2.8" imate / qtek writeshield works fine. I'm using it.

Anyone of you experienced WM5 phone edition genius types got any idea what could be causing my hanging problems with the VPA Compact III ?

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 21, 2006)

if i get a vodafone version and use my tmob sim,will i have to reset gprs ,3g etc etc settings each time i switch ?
(is a dual sim poss)


----------



## pgamble (Jul 21, 2006)

*Can you remove the references to the Vodafone contact I made*

Hi guys

can a moderator remove the references to the Vodafone contact I gave out back on the 17th of July.

He's helped a lot of people but he's just called saying if his management were to find his name on a public website he'd get into trouble.

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## sim_wat (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Pgamble (paul)

Are you still experiencing the problems you mentioned in your ealier post, or did you re-install the software.

Mine V1605 was due today, but spoke to Vodafone, Parcelline placed my phone on the wrong conveyor belt and it went on the midlands transit instead of where I am in London, so now have to hold out until monday


----------



## johnk1973 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Can you remove the references to the Vodafone contact I*



			
				pgamble said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> can a moderator remove the references to the Vodafone contact I gave out back on the 17th of July.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi paul, i believe if you're logged in you can edit your own posts...

Maybe you can help me now, can you run SPB benchmark and give the results so i can compare it to my XDA IIi?! I'd love to see how fast this dual core processor is!

cheers


----------



## sim_wat (Jul 21, 2006)

I've amended an earlier post with said Vodafone's person's name on it.

Rgrds

Simon.


----------



## pgamble (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Simon

Re the persons question over Tmob SIM in v1605.

All I can say is I have my O2 2G SIM in my v1605 and it uses 3G if available ... if not it uses GPRS if available. I believe it doesn't switch during a call because that constant switching based on signal strength caused the JASJAR performance issues.

So in short ... it works great.

I am getting the startup issue. It's not regular. The worse one was when it hung at the today screen without warning (i.e it had just been sat there) so I didn't know the phone wasn't active.

I suspect it is s/w related ... it is Windows after all.

Those that have had WM5 phone edition devices .... is this sort of device hanging issue or problem on startup known in one form or another ?

Paul.


----------



## pgamble (Jul 21, 2006)

Simon ... on page 10 on 18th Halfpenny referenced the my email so the contact details are there. Can you blank out those to.

Many thanks

Paul.


----------



## MagicManoova (Jul 21, 2006)

Phew - copped it just in time! (fades to black with my outdated 3 week old fully loaded Vario)

Seriously tho, I'm waiting for another provider to do it, where I have a nudge&wink hook-up. 

But just in-case I do use it, I wont tell him Big Paul sent me :wink:


----------



## sim_wat (Jul 22, 2006)

pgamble wrote



> Simon ... on page 10 on 18th Halfpenny referenced the my email so the contact details are there. Can you blank out those to.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Paul.

Click to collapse



Hi Paul

as was mentioned by JohnK, you can only edit the posts that you have written, so thats how I removed it from mine, either Halfpenny or poss the moderator can change the one on page 10.

Take Care

Simon


----------



## london3guser (Jul 22, 2006)

Saturday 0900 GMT spoke to T mobile direct sales they have now vario II on their web site it appeared overnight (Tyne and W) call centre they seems to think from experience it will be days now before one can order.

Just a question what is the difference in size between vario I and II I would like to order a ostrich skin Peil Frama case 

also asked a friend working in Hong Kong to send me a 2G miniSD and screen protector as well

Please post and keep us all informed I will do so on a daily basis

if there any software that can use vario II as remote control?

Have you guys heard of TV B gone ?


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jul 22, 2006)

Seems to be good news for T-mobile users but you do know that this device requires microSD and as far as I am aware 1gb is the biggest storage you can get at the moment.


----------



## kevino (Jul 22, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> <snip> ... they seems to think from experience it will be days now before one can order

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, but I wont get my hopes up too much. It seems to be 2 steps forwards 2 steps back when it comes to the release date. 

The dimensions are on the HTC site


----------



## Buzbe (Jul 22, 2006)

where is it on the t-mobile site? I cant seem to find it


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 22, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> Saturday 0900 GMT spoke to T mobile direct sales they have now vario II on their web site it appeared overnight (Tyne and W) call centre they seems to think from experience it will be days now before one can order.

Click to collapse



Thats really really good news there! (Trying to find a god/bowing smiley but there isnt one  lol)

Just one question, what is W? you said the tytn and W.

I'll be ringing 0900 Monday morning to find out if i can order one!!!


----------



## kevino (Jul 22, 2006)

*Tyne* and W == Tyne and Wear [North East]


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/Dispatche..._catalogue&nmid=phones_catalogue_pmt&upgrade=
ididnt see the new model,do we know for syre the name tmobile will use yet?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 22, 2006)

jaceuk said:
			
		

> http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/Dispatcher?selectedManufacturer=T-Mobile&menuid=ctl_phones_catalogue&nmid=phones_catalogue_pmt&upgrade=
> ididnt see the new model,do we know for syre the name tmobile will use yet?

Click to collapse



I believe he means on the T-Mobile customer services internal website


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 22, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> *Tyne* and W == Tyne and Wear [North East]

Click to collapse



Damn stupid name!!  :lol:  :lol: Cheers Kev!  8)

Maybe the long and i mean LONG wait for the thing is over kev, what you thinking?


----------



## london3guser (Jul 22, 2006)

OK guys had 02 hours to waste this morning so I went for a walk in Harlequin shopping centre Watford. 

There is no T-mobile shop there so I could not resist going into Vodafone for a chat. 

I then asked about the v1605 and the girl serving there was very rude and told me to come back in a month or so when they have it physically there. OPbviously got out of bed on the wrong side. To cut the long story short I on my way out when a male colleague overhead what we were talking and inivted me in. 

I told him I would like to see a unit if possible but your tariff is a bit expensive. I am in the market for a new phone and if you can do something special I will sign today.

Bottom line I defected from T-mobile and cut a deal with Vodafonr. I will share this with you guys so please don't slag me off........

HTC TyTN                  FREE
18 months contract 
700 minutes per months any network any time 
plus 500 text or 25 mb data for email
plus First 03 months half price rental
Arriving Tuesday - confirmed

I am at the moment with Orange and applied for a PAC code there and then inm the shop. The Orange CSA asked if there is anything she can help as usual and I told her to talk to this Vodfone saleman..........HAHA

Got home a few hours later now and received a text from Vodafone confirming delivery Tuesday am to my office

I did not want to change to Vodafone but this deal is quite attrative

Total contract cost £577.50 INC vat if one excluded the free 500 text per month he gave me as a freeby that works out to be 4.89p per minute
comparable to T mobile Flex 35 but

With a FREE vario II
Have this in my hands by tuesday -would have been now if I went a few days ago
inclusive itemised billing free not like T mobile 
24 hours CSA not like T mobile
Generally BETTER COVERAGE THAN T mobile

SO my plan is to use this v1605 with my t mobile data card sim for 
PDA 
email
web surfing
MSN
not VOIP  
no voice calls

Buy a NEW cheap 3G phone like 6233 for 

700 minutes calls inclusive
WEB TV £ 5 per month
500 x SMS per month

TOTAL outlay per month
£35 Vodafonr plus 
£20 T mobile data card
£5 Web TV

£60 pounds per month total outlay

This chap will repeat this offer to anybody if you contact him. 

I do not work for anybody related to the mobile phone industry so if you want please contact me for his details

Now lets get a dedicated forum up for the TyTN and download more PDA functions and programs for this beast......................................

Just got email form Hong Kong it must be 1am there now my friend ordered 2x 1G miniSD card for £11.00 and they have thrown in an adapter
but could not get a better screen protector for another 03 weeks when a dedicated one will be out 

Anybody think I have made the wrong decision?


----------



## fil (Jul 22, 2006)

seems a good deal there, london3guser as it doesnt seem offically released.

i take it that no where in the world does a 2gb minisd, basically 1gbs the biggest available?


----------



## london3guser (Jul 22, 2006)

My friend in Hong Kong told me not for another month I seem to remember there was a link somewhere on this forum to a site that you can order but personally the price I am paying there is no disadvantge using 2 x 1gig card if there is data loss this is safer as well

Next on my shopping list a pia Farma Ostrich case (if it fits the Vario II) hence I posted earlier if it is the same dimension as the Vario I

now could anyone help me to decide 

copilot or Tom TOM for GPS

the feature I love the copilot is that my wife can track me if I give password on the website. 

Tom Tom all my friend have it hence we can play Tom Tom buddies

Does anybody ahve real experience as to which traffic information is the quickest and up to date that might  be the deciding factor for me.......... 

thanks


----------



## kevino (Jul 22, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Maybe the long and i mean LONG wait for the thing is over kev, what you thinking?

Click to collapse



Sod it I think I'll wait for the Trinity ;-)


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 22, 2006)

I personally think that its loads better to wait for the t-mobile release as there contracts are second to none at the minute, there simply isnt anyone out there that will give you unlimited 3G and possibile 3.5G when it is released for £7.50 a month. 

You will be suprised how quickly you can use up 25MB 3G usage (presuming it is 3G that they have given you) GPRS is different, 25MB over GPRS is alot of surfing but as 3G is faster you do alot more in the same time that you do with GPRS. I.E you can stream the radio whilst surfing the net and checking your email all at the same time, where as with GPRS you can only do one of them, thus using less allowance.

It is good however that you have the tytn for free, as i think even on the 18 month contract that the tytn is going to be £200+ which is expensive when you work out the total 18month contract.
I just think that overall for the little extra wait and money, you really get alot more. You dont have to worry about going over you allowance, you dont need to worry anytime anyone picks up your phone incase they accidentaly go on to 3G/GPRS that they are going to use your allowance up.

I really hope that it does get released on monday as it would be perfect timing for my holiday! Also gives me time to give all you guys a good review.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 22, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> jaso2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## kevino (Jul 22, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> I personally think that its loads better to wait for the t-mobile release as there contracts are second to none at the minute, there simply isnt anyone out there that will give you unlimited 3G and possibile 3.5G when it is released for £7.50 a month.

Click to collapse



Totally with you on this. It's the data I want it for.


----------



## london3guser (Jul 22, 2006)

I also agree with you so I have a backup plan

14 days money back and no questions asked.....................and I have it in wirting from the store manager in Watford

By the end of this fourteen days (from Tuesday 11th August 2006) T mobile should have made up their bloddy minds as to their intention with this model.

TyTn or NO TyTN 

I will simply return the Vodafone unit and sign a T mobile contract

please tell me what is there to lose? except an extra credit check

in the mean time I get to play with a TyTN from next Tuesday until T Mobile launch rather than this awful wait. It is like being on death row..........

OK may be you guys did not read my post clearly

The TyTN is only to be used in conjunction with my T mobile datacard simm which I already subscribe £20 / month that is why I posted twice previously that the vodafone unit it is sim free and unlocked

Free TyTN and Free unlimited internet best of both worlds.............


----------



## london3guser (Jul 22, 2006)

where is everybody ................

just another thought now that I have free TyTN and unlimited internet

how about SKYPE

I was given 25mb data allowance by vodafone so could somebody help how many hours of skype wil this give me of just acounstic telephony no video

fun isn't jockeying for the best package


----------



## michael_llewellyn (Jul 22, 2006)

*available?*

i've been away for a few days - it's very hot and i'm very tired so I would be VERY appreciative is someone could clarify the situation for me -

Which operators in the UK offer the tytn NOW (or rebranded equivalent) and which operators have a release date.  I'm on o2 but i'm tired of waiting so i'm going to switch contracts to whoever can get the tytn in my hands the fastest.

Please help me soothe my aching brain

Michael


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 22, 2006)

vodafone have it now and as far as im aware the only ones thus far to roll the unit out to release,
theres is speak of tmobile coming a close second however nothing confirmed.

also maybe the tmobile will have a duff chipset according to some sources,
orange are also one the brink as pics of orange branded units are on the web


is trinity the tmobile name or was that a diffrent refence or a joke?

depending on your usage for the device tmob is your best bet as unlimited free net is hard to beat


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 23, 2006)

jaceuk said:
			
		

> also maybe the tmobile will have a duff chipset according to some sources

Click to collapse



Who has mentioned that the t-mobile version could have a duff chip? And what is the duff chip? I.E what problem is it causing? Are you refering to the reported 3G problems?


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 23, 2006)

lol sorry my typo  diff chipset (diffrent)400 chip
sorry on exec keyboard


----------



## meschle (Jul 23, 2006)

jaceuk said:
			
		

> is trinity the tmobile name or was that a diffrent refence or a joke?

Click to collapse



HTC Trinity - new device expected end of this year or 1st quarter of next?? who knows  :wink: 

3G also, no keyboard but GPS - black rendition of it looks cool.


----------



## JR_de (Jul 23, 2006)

Today I've got my XDA Trion from O²   
Amazing device!


----------



## Sunnychad (Jul 23, 2006)

I have an XDA Mini S and have only logged today after a long time.  As it is clear the HTC TyTn is now being delivered I would be grateful for a comparison.  How does it compare to the Wizard?  Your help is appreciated and if there is a thread elsewhere discussing this please advise.  I am otherwise thinking of the P990i so your help is valuable.

Thanks

Sunny


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 23, 2006)

hopefully only a day to go before i can order one from t-mobile! 

I really think we need a TyTN section now, and i think i should be a mod for that section! What do we think?  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jaceuk (Jul 23, 2006)

no sign yet in store or on there site,anyone have any clues were to order for a tmob version?


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 23, 2006)

I just called Tmobile 0845 and spoke with someone in their sales department. The guy said that the Vario II would be released at the end of August...


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 23, 2006)

mmm_ok said:
			
		

> I just called Tmobile 0845 and spoke with someone in their sales department. The guy said that the Vario II would be released at the end of August...

Click to collapse



That really would suck


----------



## sabesh (Jul 23, 2006)

I've the TyTN for a couple of days. I've written up some thoughts here:

http://smartmobileassets.com/cgi-bin/Blah/Blah.pl?b=reviews,m=1153629102

I've also included screen comparison pics between the TyTN and the Cingular 8125. Cheers, Sabesh.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 23, 2006)

mmm_ok said:
			
		

> I just called Tmobile 0845 and spoke with someone in their sales department. The guy said that the Vario II would be released at the end of August...

Click to collapse



Is that definately confirmed or just a customer services guess?


----------



## luke.a.jones (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: available?*



			
				michael_llewellyn said:
			
		

> i've been away for a few days - it's very hot and i'm very tired so I would be VERY appreciative is someone could clarify the situation for me -
> 
> Which operators in the UK offer the tytn NOW (or rebranded equivalent) and which operators have a release date.  I'm on o2 but i'm tired of waiting so i'm going to switch contracts to whoever can get the tytn in my hands the fastest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Orange told me "it will be released in july but it is subject to change"

So its very soon for them too!


----------



## xda-rocks (Jul 23, 2006)

Orange told me 24th July

T-Mo told me end August

Voda delivered it last week.


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 23, 2006)

The customer service guy didn't give an exact date - he just said "the end of August". He didn't hesitate when I asked him about the phone, it was like he'd been asked the question before.

Who knows... maybe it's concrete maybe it's not.

I can't browse the Tmobile website today though, that's why I called instead of looking there.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 23, 2006)

mmm_ok said:
			
		

> The customer service guy didn't give an exact date - he just said "the end of August". He didn't hesitate when I asked him about the phone, it was like he'd been asked the question before.
> 
> Who knows... maybe it's concrete maybe it's not.
> 
> I can't browse the Tmobile website today though, that's why I called instead of looking there.

Click to collapse



Ahhh dont think its set in stone yet then, Ive called on many occasions and i get loads of answers like that ranging from May to Dec  :roll: 

Im going to ring monday and see what i can get out of them.


----------



## Buzbe (Jul 24, 2006)

I too got end of august from T-Mo - which is annoying. Anyone called them today (seeing as their site is down)


----------



## london3guser (Jul 24, 2006)

02 colleagues got thruogh to T-mobile UK business CSA today (Monday 240706) and both were told that their internal system now shows end of August for Vario II delivery 

One CSA seems to think that this information has been changed from last Thursday afternoon since she was last on duty and the other is sure it has always been "end of august"

Now who do you believe?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 24, 2006)

the fairys!  :lol:   

Really wanted it to come out today


----------



## kevino (Jul 24, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> london3guser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Bad form to quote yourself I know ;-) So I'm not surprised but it's even worse than I feared.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 24, 2006)

ok ok we should have all listened to kev! Kev knows best!  :lol:  :lol: 

A friend of mine just rang t-mobile and they said october to him  :shock:


----------



## bigshape (Jul 24, 2006)

october!!!   

damn it!

anyone know where i can get an htc prophet or equivalent on a t-mobile contract...


----------



## kevino (Jul 24, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> ok ok we should have all listened to kev! Kev knows best!

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say that !

The problem is no one really knows do they? The guys at T-Mobile are all guessing. If HTC deliver 1000 units this week, then they'll release it. I don't believe that it has been released in Germany yet, and it was announce for the German market months and months ago.

October seems a long time away, I'd be amazed if it was that late.

Btw has anyone else noticed that expansys have English versions of the TyTN available on their European sites but not on the UK one.

I'm also surprised that the Vodaphone version is branded with Vodaphone logos. I thought I'd read that only O2 and T-Mobile had managed to get extensions to their customisation agreements and everyone else would have HTC branded phones.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 24, 2006)

i have good news young ones!!!!   

*T-MOBILE OFFICIAL RELEASE DATE IS 16TH AUGUST 2006*

That is from T-mobile them selfs ive just rang them, she went and checked and said that it will be released on the 16th August, no hesitating, no "about the ...." nothing just came straight out with it and said the 16th


----------



## kevino (Jul 24, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> .... it will be released on the 16th August, no hesitating, no "about the ...." nothing

Click to collapse



Probably her birthday, she's sick of answering the same question so nipped off to the coffee machine first ;-)

Cynical Kevin

[hope I'm wrong though !!!!]


----------



## bigshape (Jul 24, 2006)

still weeks away though!   
and that'll probably be moved back anyway...
did you ask about prices?


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 24, 2006)

I didnt ask about prices no, sorry about that!

Kev - Your probably right mate, its just that for the first time ever they actually sounded convincing, she first said "ahhh yes there was some info released on it at the end of last week, ill go check what it said" and then came back and told me the date. So there is a slight chance........

But you've been right more times that i have though kev so im sticking with you!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Devious (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got off the phone with T-Mobile through their 150 upgrade line and a helpful chap called Andy told me the bad news: he had no information or incoming date for the Vario II at the moment.

Not sure if there's a breakdown in communication between normal CS and the upgrade team but looks like we may have a slightly longer wait on our hands  

I did get offered a Vario for free upgrade but I had to politely decline..


----------



## kevino (Jul 24, 2006)

18th August is a Friday, do T-Mobile normally release stuff on a Friday. Seems odd  :?: 

What's worse it's the 2nd day of the Oval test.


----------



## bigshape (Jul 24, 2006)

16th is a wednesday though...  :wink:


----------



## kevino (Jul 24, 2006)

bigshape said:
			
		

> 16th is a wednesday though...  :wink:

Click to collapse


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 24, 2006)

Can anyone offer any advice about Expansys? I pre-ordered the VARIO II with WnW from them about a month ago...

Will I get a better deal or more quickly going through Tmobile directly?


----------



## bigshape (Jul 24, 2006)

AFAIK they'll check with you when the phone becomes available so you're not tied down to them yet - therefore you can check the t-mobile deals and see which ones best before commiting to buy from expansys...

from the expansys website:


> *Pre-ordering*
> If you place a backorder for this product now, we will not ship the product or charge your credit card without confirming you still wish to proceed when stock arrives. There are no cancellation charges.

Click to collapse


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi first post here but I have read the whole of this TYTN thread as I am in a dilemma over the TYTN and the Nokia E70.

Basically I have a Nokia 9300 at the moment and its showing its age, plus it loads things really slowly.

So the one thing I am worried about on the TYTN is that there are no number keys on the qwerty keypad, and that you have to press a funtion button everytime u need a number.  Is this annoying, as on the Nokia 9300 and the Nokia E70 I won't have to do this?

Also can you make any arguments to choose the TYTN over the Nokia E70 and vica versa, sorry if this isn't the forum to ask this don't know where else to ask it.

Also is there anyword when these 2 phones are gonna be in the high street shops, as I would like if possible to compare the E70 against the TYTN?


----------



## paulrockliffe (Jul 24, 2006)

No it's not annoying at all having to press the funstion key to get a number, its something you just get used to.  If you need lots of numbers, just double tap the function key and it locks.  Hope that helps.


----------



## kevino (Jul 24, 2006)

AFK_Matrix said:
			
		

> Hi first post here but I have read the whole of this TYTN thread ...

Click to collapse



You can't be having that busy a day then ;-)  

Congratulations on your patience too and welcome !


----------



## Slave1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I can believe a release date of sometime in August.  Although I haven't seen a confirmed release date yet.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Jul 24, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> AFK_Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hi and thanks for the welcome    I actually read the whole thread when it was like 9 pages long and have just been looking back here for updates really, you guys know ur stuff .

Think I am gonna phone up Vodafone tonight and see what deals I can get for both phones and see what looks best.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 24, 2006)

When i started this thread i never thought it would be 16 pages long, have 20,500 view and over 300 replies!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## kevino (Jul 24, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> When i started this thread i never thought it would be 16 pages long, have 20,500 view and over 300 replies!  :lol:  :lol:

Click to collapse



But then we all thought we'd have a Vario II and W'n'W weeks ago ;-)

Oddly enough your actual question hasn't been answered yet -


			
				jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know a release date for this yet? Some sites that ive been looking on say that its going to be in May other say as late as November

Click to collapse



I was looking earlier to see if you could search for topics with most posts. Unfortunately not.


----------



## rakh1 (Jul 24, 2006)

more importantly - WHEN are we gonna get a TyTN forum for all this so we can stop using general!!!

R


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 24, 2006)

and me as a moderator


----------



## meschle (Jul 24, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> When i started this thread i never thought it would be 16 pages long, have 20,500 view and over 300 replies!  :lol:  :lol:

Click to collapse



Lol, 4 of those pages are due to your posts Jason! 

Oh hail the Mighty TyTN


----------



## Shamanix (Jul 24, 2006)

I`m getting mine in few days.. 

Can anyone tell me, what is the biggist CPU clock you can set, yet to be safe and stable for tytn ?


----------



## dimushor (Jul 24, 2006)

can u tell me please, the stylus pen of TyTn are the same as of Qtek 9100?


----------



## jasone89 (Jul 25, 2006)

Is the HTC TyTN out already? I had called HTC earlier today, and they had no clue about the pricing or release of this phone. I searched TYTN on eBay and found a seller with a good feedback selling them for $850.00. Heres a link to the auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-new-HTC-T...7QQihZ013QQcategoryZ64355QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Can anyone else verify the status of this phone?


----------



## fermin (Jul 25, 2006)

dimushor said:
			
		

> can u tell me please, the stylus pen of TyTn are the same as of Qtek 9100?

Click to collapse



Yes, it seems to be about the same. They improved the slot, though - it's a much tighter fit from the beginning, so I'd guess we won't be seeing the same problems as with the Wizard stylus.


----------



## dimushor (Jul 25, 2006)

can someone try please to fit the wizard stylus into TyTN and vice versa


----------



## Wiz (Jul 25, 2006)

The HERM100 (Orange M3100, XDA Trion, Vario II) that I reviewed for Pocketinfo suffered from the same stylus issue as the Wizard!!. 

I will receive the HERM200 today (TyTN) and will put it through its paces the following weeks. I'll be curious to see whether there is any difference between the HERM100 and HERM200 in that respect ...


----------



## low405 (Jul 25, 2006)

dimushor said:
			
		

> can someone try please to fit the wizard stylus into TyTN and vice versa

Click to collapse



The Wizard stylus is different unfortunately. It's the same except that the rear end of it seems to be a mirror version so I don't think that they are interchangeable.

I got my replacement v1605 yesterday and it seems to be perfect this time 

I've also managed to get the registry settings needed to put the standard today plugins back if anybody wants them.


----------



## fermin (Jul 25, 2006)

low405 said:
			
		

> dimushor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Is there also a reg setting to reduce the volume of the phone keypad? On my TyTN, it's excessively loud - and if I turn the overall system volume down (to the lowest setting, actually) it's barely bearable; at the cost of almost not hearing incoming calls...


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/default.php?cat=6&type=6020&man=0&filterwords=&go=SEARCH&

Somebody asked if there is a 2 gig miniSD card 

I got one from Hong Kong on the way for £11 local plus freight and vat

here is a link for am immediate one for £32.99

Due to receive a v1605 anytime this morning

checked got Tom Tom bluetooth all USA map is 1.4 gig and all Europe map is 1.2 gig

Hence it is unlikley somebody will need both at the same time. Buying one 2 gig card is more than sufficient

Thanks guys


----------



## bryson (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Just to let you know that Brodit have released holders for the HTC TyTn (Vario II etc) Passive and active holders Stocks on preorder due to hit the UK in the next 5-7 days.

http://www.dsldevelopments.com or www.brodit.com 

Do any of you know if o2 are picking this device up yet as a replacement for the Mini S? - I have not had my usual confirmation on this, wondered if any gossip to report?

Cheers all,

Bryson


----------



## bigshape (Jul 25, 2006)

apparently o2 uk aren't releasing the xda trion (their take on the tytn) in the uk... although it is/will be available in germany.

*edit*  linky


----------



## Facedanzr (Jul 25, 2006)

> Somebody asked if there is a 2 gig miniSD card
> 
> I got one from Hong Kong on the way for £11 local plus freight and vat
> 
> here is a link for am immediate one for £32.99

Click to collapse




The Tytn uses MicroSD not MiniSD.


----------



## inquisitor (Jul 25, 2006)

Wiz said:
			
		

> I'll be curious to see whether there is any difference between the HERM100 and HERM200 in that respect ...

Click to collapse



Where do these two different designations come from? Is the HERM100 the OEM-version and the HERM200 HTC's TyTN or what is it all about?

I'm considering to get a XDA trion instead of the TyTN, since the trion is already available here in Germany and I'm so impatient. Is there anything to be said against it?


----------



## bigshape (Jul 25, 2006)

there's a review of the german xda trion  here.

only problem is it will have a qwertz keyboard layout rather than qwerty...


----------



## fil (Jul 25, 2006)

Facedanzr said:
			
		

> > Somebody asked if there is a 2 gig miniSD card
> >
> > I got one from Hong Kong on the way for £11 local plus freight and vat
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



that some one was me! and to quote myself,  





> seems a good deal there, london3guser as it doesnt seem offically released.
> 
> i take it that no where in the world does a 2gb minisd, basically 1gbs the biggest available?

Click to collapse



i meant to say mirco, doh! all these different formats :?  

so i take it no one does a 2gb MICRO SD at the moment?


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you for alerting me for being so careless I did not even notice the difference between micro and mini 

Anyway cancelled my order and order a micro SD card even chepaer from another company and should be arriving tomorrow. Only 1 gig in the UK I cannot reach Hong Kong to get a 2g or confirm if somebody make one. To be honest it does't matter do you know why..............


MY VARIO II ARRIVE IN THE LAST FEW MINUTES AND IT is very well made.

I shall be taking it for a run. 

Initially impression very small and well made

Slot in T mobile data card simm no problems immiately on line and boy UTMS is fast and this is not the full speed 3.5 G until august 1 yet from T-mobile

Frankly this I think is the best way to go.

Vario II (v1605) using T mobile datacard simm
so I have a choice of laptop, desktop or PDA at HSDPA speed

small 3g phone and at the moment I am toying between 
Nokia 6233, 8800 7130 for voice only.

Will update once I am back from lunch........

Dam everybody wants it now in the office should have delivered it to my home..................................instead


----------



## dimushor (Jul 25, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> Thank you for alerting me for being so careless I did not even notice the difference between micro and mini
> 
> Anyway cancelled my order and order a micro SD card even chepaer from another company and should be arriving tomorrow. Only 1 gig in the UK I cannot reach Hong Kong to get a 2g or confirm if somebody make one. To be honest it does't matter do you know why..............
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where did you get it from


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 25, 2006)

inquisitor said:
			
		

> Wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I've the same problem, I can buy now an XDA Trion but my fear is that HERM200 is better than HERM100. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wiz (Jul 25, 2006)

Normally they should be identical, at least from the inside. It would not make any sense (and cost too much money) to maintain to virtually undistinguishable models. I am therefore inclined to think that HERM100 indeed is OEM and HERM200 is retail.


----------



## taron (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes good question ... What is the difference ? only the color (grey, or dark gray) ?

A friend of mine bought HTC TyTN a few days ago, and the model is HERM161 ... So what does that mean ?


----------



## fekson (Jul 25, 2006)

*Vario II*



			
				london3guser said:
			
		

> MY VARIO II ARRIVE IN THE LAST FEW MINUTES AND IT is very well made.

Click to collapse



Yes   where did you get it from?
Also does it have a 300 or 400 Mhz CPU?


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

Vodafone watford branch and ask for Ryan (Harlequin Shopping Centre) V1605 next day delivery no messing around plenty of stock

All I can say is wow................................

not worth messing around with T-mobile or orange or O2 anymore

but buy the T-mobile data card the whole thing cost you £10.50 more per month but an extra line and extra 700 minutes and 500 text 

London3guser

Now once I get the microSD card tomorrow I will get Tom Tom working on this beast .............

Then T mobile will launch HSDPA August 1st on the datacard which I will benefit from at 1.8 mb/s.....................

Just spoke to a friend there are 09 of us now in London with this machine from vodaphone and t mobile datacard so wtih Tom TOm buddy service we can see each others location live at anytime free..................

This is getting more and more incredible

Best of luck to all those people who contacted me for Ryan's number he is just coping I am told.....................with your orders


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wiz said:
			
		

> I am therefore inclined to think that HERM100 indeed is OEM and HERM200 is retail.

Click to collapse



So the XDA Trion should come without manuals or some accessories... mmm I'm not sure about this...


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

guess what guys just called T mobile technical support for the password to get on line it should be
user user
password: one2one

and the guy ask me what machine I am using so I told him a vario II he screamed /.. he has been waiting for weeks for news and he is the tehnical department and now he is ordering from Vodaphone since as far as he knows there is no near date he heard that T mobile is still going through a "stability program" then there is staff training which he will be one usually there is 02 weeks notice and then the sales staff will get trainined as well that is another week 

I though just to share this information

He also confirmed that T mobile will be launching HSDAP on 1st August 2006 for all datacard user and web and walk pro user and the through put will be 1.8 bps increasing to double that by christmas


----------



## Buzbe (Jul 25, 2006)

london3guser


whats the monthly and total cost break downs of your current setup?


----------



## fekson (Jul 25, 2006)

*Vario II or V1605?*



			
				london3guser said:
			
		

> Vodafone watford branch and ask for Ryan (Harlequin Shopping Centre) V1605 next day delivery no messing around plenty of stock

Click to collapse



But you said that you got Vario II and not V1605.  :?:


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry to be clear v1605 to me it is the same thing right?

ok break down please read my previous post

£20 datacard
£35 vodafone 700 minutes 0.5 price 03 months and 500 text or 25 mb email
Free v1605 (varioII)

total £55 per month

sorry have to go been playing for hours now post more tonight


----------



## mlott (Jul 25, 2006)

jasone89 said:
			
		

> Is the HTC TyTN out already? I had called HTC earlier today, and they had no clue about the pricing or release of this phone. I searched TYTN on eBay and found a seller with a good feedback selling them for $850.00. Heres a link to the auction:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-new-HTC-T...7QQihZ013QQcategoryZ64355QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Can anyone else verify the status of this phone?

Click to collapse



I bought my QTEK 9100 from these folks.  They are fast and friendly.  Check out their web site at http://www.phonesource-usa.com for a better price.


----------



## bigshape (Jul 25, 2006)

hi london3guser,
is that on an 18 month contract?


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

yes 18 months call Ryan I heard he is cutting other deals to suit you for me this works like a dream


----------



## sim_wat (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Guys

I've now got the 1605, and I'm checking out all the features, so far so good.

I've got a silly question. I always thought to get 3G to work you will need a 3G SIM card, after I received the 1605, and seeing no card with it I phoned Vofdafone and they said just put the SIM Card out of my old phone (SE K700i) and they will activate the 3G, but so far 3G is not working.

Should Vodafone have sent me a 3G sim card.

Ta

Simon.


----------



## kevino (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry I'm not psychic so I don't know. It all depends if your existiting SIM is a USIM (ie 3g/UTMS compatable SIM)


----------



## pgamble (Jul 25, 2006)

*HERM100 / HERM200*

Guys

Way back when I received my V1605 ... I detailed the device including it's HERM200 designation.

I'm not sure what the differences are if any but the HTC TyTN and the Vodafone v1605 / VPA Compact III are both HERM200.
I think the 200 is probably just the latest platform revision. I'd be interested if the other 'derivatives' are in fact any different when they hit the channel. I know various carrier review samples were different, but has anyone actually received a generally available version other than Vodafone's through proper retail / carrier channels ?

Your SIM may have been SIM capable ... mine wasn't, so I got a new one (from O2). You need to have the settings configured on your device (they should provide them) and the carrier needs to ensure they provision settings centrally to your account. If they have not done the latter, you will get an 'unknown error' when you try and connect.

Paul.


----------



## fanacreonte2804 (Jul 25, 2006)

I ve Just got off the phone from T Mobile and was discussing with them about the MDA VARIO II and then i got on to tarriffs ,i have 1 big gripe its great to have-:

A Flexit tarriff that gives you a £180 worth of content per month for £30/month but does not include video calling but the assistant said to me we do give free 30 mins of free video calling/month on all Video Mobiles WOW.........................

Add this to webnwalk pro at £10/month and you have a device you can use virtually unlimitly there is 2gb fair usage policy but you can stream radio stations  and video

At last there is a network that realises that people want to use all the funtionality of thier mobile without worry about network charges..

 MDA VARIO II looks to be out around mid August


----------



## Markee (Jul 25, 2006)

In answer to sim_wats' question.

To use 3G, you need a 3G SIM.

Normal 2/2.5G SIMs ARE different and will not magically work on 3G phone.

That's why some old phones do not recognise 3G SIMS (and by 3G I mean 3G SIMS from Orange, Vodafone etc not 3 SIMS as I believe these are different again).

If you compare a 3G sim to a 2/2.5G sim you will see the contacts are different.

Hope this helps

Markee


----------



## fekson (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been to Canary Wharf Vodafone store. The guy started boosting about how this is a business store and they have all the latest gadgets.

I than asked him about Vodafone v1605, his reply was:

I am sure you have been misinformed, we are first to be given any info about new PDAs.

I say, definitely training issue, like with a girl from Watford.  :roll:  

Anyway, mid August for Vario II sounds great. Does anyone know for sure if Vario is Herm200 and does it have a 300 or 400 mhz cpu?


----------



## Markee (Jul 25, 2006)

From info I have seen:

Vario II will be HERM200 (retail, not direct from HTC).

and all Hermes - TyTn, SPV M3100, v1605, Vario II etc - are 400MHz - only pre-production models were 300MHz and had a slightly different button layout (see review of XDA Trion earlier in this thread).

Markee


----------



## sim_wat (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for your response guys, I'll be on the phone to Vodafone for a chat

Simon.


----------



## Halfpenny (Jul 25, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> Vodafone watford branch and ask for Ryan (Harlequin Shopping Centre) V1605 next day delivery no messing around plenty of stock
> 
> All I can say is wow................................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now this pee's me off - I've just spent the last two days in bloody Watford in a hot and sweaty hotel at the bottom of the Harlequin !!

Hey ho.....


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 25, 2006)

Slightly off-topic here but a quick question for london3guser.

TomTom Buddies, is that an addition since 5.0? Because i dont have it on my wizard which is running 5.0.

And by the way buddy (no pun intended  :lol: ) im VERY jelious! I came so close to ordering a voda unit tonight....Just have to wait till the 16th, im just not going to check this thread again because it makes me cry  :lol:


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 25, 2006)

Mate, I'm the same... I *REALLY* want a Hermes now... I'm on O2 now and they are v expensive for data charges - I barely use GPRS at the mo and still spend £5/mo. The clincher for me is Vario II AND WnW...

My mate has got WnW and he's on chat, web etc all the time. I'm jealous when I see him.

Hold in there, it's coming...


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 25, 2006)

real shame its not going to be out before the 4th because thats when i go on holiday for a couple of weeks (yes i will be ordering on on the 16th from holiday so that it is there when i get back!  :lol: )

Really wanted it for my holiday so that i can have a good play, but i suppose on the bright side, i dont want to get sand in that lovely sliding keyboard!  :lol: 

Has anybody had any experience with T-Mobile and them giving free insurance out if you bargain with them? Because when they get released im getting 3 contracts all on WnW 35 which is 42.50 a month. Maybe they will through in free insurance for 12 months?

EDIT: Just been browsing on the T-Mobile site and the WnW FlexT Business 35 is £42.50 a month the same as personal??  :shock:


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

I am sorry I dont mean to make you guys feel bad I am sure T mobile will do something soon they are not dumb

Tom Tom buddies is an additional service if you have Tom Tom. ONce you registered all your friends who have Tom Tom can see on a map where all your friends are live................. and send SMS to each other

Hence if I am in a pub on a Friday I can get on Tom Tom on my v1605 see who in near me and guide them to me 

or another scenario if three of us are on a driving holiday in three cars and one of us is lost in the middle of Paris, then any other registered buddies can see you live and guide to back to the heard

PS I have been playing with v1605 since lunch time and I must say there isn't anything else I want in a mobile device 

Speed of 400 mhz is almost instantaeous 

BTW my friend in Hong Kong informed me that a shop in singapore close to HP supplier informed him that 02 gig micro card will ship within 04 - 06 weeks 

Also for your information so far my v1605 works on o2, vodafone, orange and T mobile sims

Video calls with T mobile datacard simm is also quick without delay

In 04 hours I have used 90 mb of surfing and downloads.........Of course all free on T mobile simm

Has anybody got experience with linux on WM5 please?

Any good site ie trustworthy without virus for freeware - WM5 thanks

London3guser


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 25, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> Tom Tom buddies is an additional service if you have Tom Tom. ONce you registered all your friends who have Tom Tom can see on a map where all your friends are live................. and send SMS to each other

Click to collapse



Where abouts is it? Because i have tomtom 5 and i cant find it anywhere?  :?


----------



## london3guser (Jul 25, 2006)

Give this link a try 

Good night 

http://www.tomtom.com/plus/service.php?ID=11&Language=1


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks matey


----------



## taron (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just to confirm one thing: HTC TyTN is model HERM200 (and not HERM161 as I said earlier). It is the soft grey version as shown on http://europe.htc.com 

So, I don't know what is the HERM100...


----------



## kevino (Jul 26, 2006)

Wasn't the HERM100 the engineering test model with two less keys and a 300MHz processor. Which will not be seen in production.


----------



## taron (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes Kevino, you may be right.

Other point: in France, I could not find the dark grey version (with other buttons design).... What a shame.

Do you have pictures of the Vodafone / Orange / T-Mob model ?


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> Wasn't the HERM100 the engineering test model with two less keys and a 300MHz processor. Which will not be seen in production.

Click to collapse



Yes, but XDA Trion has a 400MHz processor and it's HERM100 too.


----------



## bigshape (Jul 26, 2006)

there are pictures of the german t-mob version on msmobiles.com

not sure if it's a pre-production model or final version though...

hopefully there will be colour options available as personally i'm not overly keen on the burgandy colour...  

where's that uke: emoticon when you need it?  :lol:


----------



## kevino (Jul 26, 2006)

El_Mar1ach1 said:
			
		

> kevino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Has anyone who has got one confirmed that. The only time I've seen noticed it  was on http://www.theunwired.net/?itemid=3172 and as the guy there stated in the article he had a 300MHz device too it could be a picture of that.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 26, 2006)

I have here a HERM100 400Mhz (Orange M3100) and a HERM200 400Mhz (HTC TyTN) for review. I can confirm that both are 400Mhz.


----------



## rakh1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> Do you have pictures of the Vodafone / Orange / T-Mob model ?

Click to collapse



Some pics here of the v1605: http://forum.xda-developers.com/viewtopic.php?t=56963

Rich


----------



## taron (Jul 26, 2006)

Wiz said:
			
		

> I have here a HERM100 400Mhz (Orange M3100) and a HERM200 400Mhz (HTC TyTN) for review. I can confirm that both are 400Mhz.

Click to collapse



So what is the diffference for you ? Only the color/button design ?


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 26, 2006)

hey bigshape - I have to say that I like the "maroon" tmobile colour as shown in the msmobiles http://msmobiles.com/news.php/5339.html picture. The buttons look different from all pictures I've seen so far as well...

It's hard to know how the Tmobile Vario II will look. Most websites (expansys etc) seem to be using old stock photos instead of the branded phone photos.


----------



## El_Mar1ach1 (Jul 26, 2006)

taron said:
			
		

> Wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I talked with a guy who own the o2 XDA Trion, He told me his unit works very well in 3g mode, so I think the legend ( HERM100 has bad 3g signal and HERM200 has a better one) is false. Maybe between 100 and 200 there's just a style revision.
I hope it! ('cause I just bought one!! ) :wink:


----------



## Wiz (Jul 26, 2006)

As far as I can tell, only a style revision. 

On the other hand, the HERM100 stylus seems to suffer from the same annoyance as the Wizard stylus, it falls out. The TyTN stylus seems to be realy well fitted in comparison.

Also I saw that the HERM100 has newer firmware that the HERM200, but I guess the first firmware releases will follow shortly.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

oh dear, t-mobile lady knows me on first name terms now :lol:


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Jul 26, 2006)

Well after thinking about it I am gonna wait to see what offers Tmobile come up with.  I just phoned Vodaphone and went to there "thinking of leaving" section and was told the V1605 wasn't a Vodaphone phone but a tmobile one  :?  :? 

Gonna try the Ryan chap in watford though just to see what deals there are but I am leaning towards tmobile for 2 reasons:

1. There flext and WnW contracts are just too tempting, specially if they do deals like the one on expansys - http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=137742

2. I personally like the style of the T-mobile phone, the one witht he rounded buttons, can't stand the vodaphone looking one with the square buttons.  If T-mobile ends up having the square buttons I will scream lol.


----------



## Facedanzr (Jul 26, 2006)

I can almost guarantee you that you'll be disapointed if your expecting T-mobile's hermes to look anything like the image shown on expansys. As far as I can see,  this is the closest we've gotten to a vario II image.


----------



## fekson (Jul 26, 2006)

*HERM100 vs HERM200*

I just spoke to HTC support they said that HERM 100 is TYTN and HERM 200 is what the operators have. 

This does not look right to me. Any comments?


----------



## taron (Jul 26, 2006)

This is not correct.
HTC TyTN of my friend is model HERM200.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Jul 26, 2006)

Facedanzr said:
			
		

> I can almost guarantee you that you'll be disapointed if your expecting T-mobile's hermes to look anything like the image shown on expansys. As far as I can see,  this is the closest we've gotten to a vario II image.

Click to collapse



Sorry probably didn't make myself clear,  that is exactly the type I want.  Really like the maroon colour too.  What I don't like is the look of the Vodaphone V1605 where the call and end buttons on the front are square.  The Tmobile one just looks sleeker and sexyier but thats just me


----------



## michael_llewellyn (Jul 26, 2006)

I've just ordered a v1605 on anytime 275 tarriff (half price line rental for 6 months also!) with the handset only.... £55! what a freaking deal! How much has everyone else paid for their handsets?


----------



## bigshape (Jul 26, 2006)

sounds like a good deal, especially with stop the clock on 18 month contracts!

i don't fancy paying £2.35 per MB for data though!


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

it will be interesting to see which version t-mobile go for, because i thought that the TyTN's looks were HTC's own looks but they're not because Vodafone have also got it.

Hmmmm darn waiting :lol:


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 26, 2006)

I know... I'm just about resisting going to Voda shop, but I'm not sure I can last another x days (x being whenever tmobile decide to release).


----------



## london3guser (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi guys I am not trying to wind anybody up but if the web and walk deal then what is wrong with getting the best from Vodafone now i.e. tomorrow and getting a T-mobile datacard with a simm which will give you the flexibility of using a laptop when the situation arises and also Web & Walk pro on vodafone (which is unlocked)

The difference is £10.5 per month (£20.00 - £9.5) inclusive


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

mmm_ok said:
			
		

> I know... I'm just about resisting going to Voda shop, but I'm not sure I can last another x days (x being whenever tmobile decide to release).

Click to collapse



Tell me about it! im really getting close now, hopefully my holiday might take my mind off it a bit!


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmmm, seems like data prices might be on the way down on Orange too. Just read this on MoDaCo:

http://www.modaco.com/index.php?showtopic=243312



> I also asked [Orange] about the data bundles and i mentioned that £4 for 4MB isn't really that good compared to T-Mobile's package.
> 
> She said there is a new bolt on which is £8 per month which allows you unlimited GPRS / 3G data usage on your phone.... and its available now apparently!!

Click to collapse



Oh, and the M3100 aka Hermes is: 





> still in testing, and should be out before the end of the month

Click to collapse



If you haven't seen the Orange branded Hermes, it looks much nicer that the Voda Hermes:

http://content.modaco.net/sporkguy/M3100.jpg

Hmmm Flext and WnW still sounds cheaper, but this might be tempting...


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmmm would be nice if they could match T-Mobile in every way because i would rather go with Orange. Esp as they are still quoting the end of July as a release date for the Vario II (SPV M3100)

If not, T-Mobile it is!!


----------



## pdog (Jul 26, 2006)

I've just asked on another forum regarding the Orange Bundle for unlimited data for £8 apparantly you need to be a Premier customer or on a Panther tariff to qualify resulting in the minimum monthly cost of £53. 

oh and and when I enquired about the M3100, their system was stating August, although this is subject to change.

it just gets better and better


----------



## luke.a.jones (Jul 27, 2006)

pdog said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> oh and and when I enquired about the M3100, their system was stating August, although this is subject to change.

Click to collapse



Went into the orange shop in peterborough and they said august too, that must have changed this week as they were saying july last week.


----------



## luke.a.jones (Jul 27, 2006)

pdog said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> oh and and when I enquired about the M3100, their system was stating August, although this is subject to change.

Click to collapse



Went into the orange shop in peterborough and they said august too, that must have changed this week as they were saying july last week.


----------



## london3guser (Jul 27, 2006)

*why is everybody mad about tytn*

I am sitting down on the side of the a2 having beeakfast and I think I have got it

for the first time this gadget have given me true freedom and privacy in a way

anywhere
unlimited
do what I really want
low cost
yes laptop could have done the same before but this pure slick
to be abstract we men are chaied to the office and eestricted by what I can surf how much it cost

sorry to rant on but this my view after 02 days of using this beast

I am getting one for my other half......


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 27, 2006)

> resulting in the minimum monthly cost of £53

Click to collapse



Well you're right £53, is not cheap. However, when looking at the price there are other considerations. Using Expansys as a guide for prices (AFAIK neither Orange or Tmobile have released pricing for the Hermes):



> T-Mobile MDA Vario II + Flext 25 + Web N Walk
> Our Price: £164.95
> Monthly: £32.50
> *Contract Term (months): 18*
> Availability: unknown

Click to collapse





> Orange SPV M3100 + Canary £40 *(plus £8 for unlimited data)*
> Our Price: £70.95
> Monthly: £40.00
> *Contract Length (Months): 12*
> Availability: Due August 06

Click to collapse



Now I don't know about you, but I've never been able to wait 18 months between upgrades. I'm about to upgrade to a Hermes after 9 months on my current 12 month contract. If I was on 18 month contract I'd be toast. I can only assume that the same thing will happen with the Hermes too.

Add to the fact that the phone is immediately £95 pounds cheaper, and the difference doesn't look so big.


----------



## london3guser (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Ryan (watford) could be contacted on 07818-427317 for stock of TyTN

He was away since Monday


----------



## fil (Jul 27, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> Hi guys I am not trying to wind anybody up but if the web and walk deal then what is wrong with getting the best from Vodafone now i.e. tomorrow and getting a T-mobile datacard with a simm which will give you the flexibility of using a laptop when the situation arises and also Web & Walk pro on vodafone (which is unlocked)
> 
> The difference is £10.5 per month (£20.00 - £9.5) inclusive

Click to collapse



only problem i can see with that, is the constant swapping of sims, which isnt an option for me?


----------



## fekson (Jul 27, 2006)

> only problem i can see with that, is the constant swapping of sims, which isnt an option for me?

Click to collapse



I agree.

Also the Rayan deal is good, I asked for 12 month, he said £60 p/m
700min, 100text and free tytn.

Expasys deal is  £50p/m 700min/100text and £58 tytn on O2. Don't forget
on o2 0870 & 0845 is included in free minutes. Si that means free international calls.


----------



## fil (Jul 27, 2006)

fekson said:
			
		

> > only problem i can see with that, is the constant swapping of sims, which isnt an option for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



07744 numbers on t-mobile, orange and vodaphone aswell, www.yourcallworld.com


----------



## rakh1 (Jul 27, 2006)

> 07744 numbers on t-mobile, orange and vodaphone aswell, www.yourcallworld.com

Click to collapse



I called Vodafone to ask about this and was told that it was NOT inclusive and I would end up being charged a premium rate for it.  D'oh!  Beware!

Rich


----------



## fil (Jul 27, 2006)

yep if you read the site , it tells you what tarriff and to check with you provider before hand too


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 27, 2006)

My understanding is that Orange are the same. They know the "free call" numbers and will charge you for them

It's been a while since I was on Orange, but I remember that if I dialled an 0800 number, a recording came on beforehand stating that the call might not be free, press 1 to continue.


----------



## Mudstuffin (Jul 28, 2006)

After ringing vodafone customer services, waiting on hold for a while they told me that the 07744 numbers are like a calling card. You are charged when you call the number and put in the options (at 50p ish/min) but that once you are connected with the other person its at your normal rate...

Have to say that sounded a bit dodgy to me - if you've dialed www.yourcallworld.com then how will vodafone know when they are have put you through...

Anyone in telecoms have any ideas?


----------



## ptm (Jul 28, 2006)

*Voafone Pricing*

been checking out the prices of the TyTN on VF - heres teh email reply i got.




> "Qtek v1605"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## welshtom (Jul 28, 2006)

another week gone and still no Vario II in my hands


----------



## taron (Jul 28, 2006)

I've got mine since yesterday, quit nice !

One strange this about the push email, if I have Wifi + UMTS, it will work only on UMTS ... It is a shame ...


----------



## fermin (Jul 28, 2006)

taron said:
			
		

> I've got mine since yesterday, quit nice !
> 
> One strange this about the push email, if I have Wifi + UMTS, it will work only on UMTS ... It is a shame ...

Click to collapse



"This is so by design"; MS has disabled Push Mail over WiFi. Guess it's deemed an improvement ...


----------



## taron (Jul 28, 2006)

As we say (even at MSFT), this is a bad by design!


----------



## fermin (Jul 28, 2006)

taron said:
			
		

> As we say (even at MSFT), this is a bad by design!

Click to collapse




Yes, indeed. Especially if you consider that it worked in Windows Mobile 2003 SE. This feature saved me quite a few bucks when abroad. 

The official reason at MS seems to be either Security or Battery performance.


----------



## london3guser (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi guys promised a link to 2gb micro card well here it is

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2GB-Sandisk-MicroSD-Micro-SD-for-Nokia-6131-6151-2-

london3guser


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Jul 30, 2006)

fermin said:
			
		

> taron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



When you say you have one is that an MDA Vario 2 or a HTC TYTN/Vodaphone v1605?  If it is an MDA Vario 2 could we have some pics pls to see if its like the maroon pictures we have seen so far?


----------



## kevino (Jul 30, 2006)

AFK_Matrix said:
			
		

> If it is an MDA Vario 2 could we have some pics pls to see if its like the maroon pictures we have seen so far?

Click to collapse



Well the pictures on the T-Mobile Germany site are maroon
http://www.t-mobile.de/unternehmen/pressefotos/0,5632,7927-_,00.html


----------



## fermin (Jul 30, 2006)

AFK_Matrix said:
			
		

> fermin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I've got the HTC TyTN, see http://www.htc.com for pictures.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 31, 2006)

There is a little section in the latest T3 about the tytn lads!   

But they said "TyTN £550 Out Now www.htc.com" But ive checked htc.com and it still says coming end of july


----------



## fermin (Jul 31, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> There is a little section in the latest T3 about the tytn lads!
> 
> But they said "TyTN £550 Out Now www.htc.com" But ive checked htc.com and it still says coming end of july

Click to collapse



You can buy it from Expansys in Switzerland (http://www.expansys.ch) without contract. They have both the english and german version on stock right now. As far as I know, they also deliver abroad.


----------



## WDawn (Jul 31, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen...i've got him! 

Ordered in Holland fridayafternoon at 6 pm, received it an hour ago.
(i'm situated in Belgium where the shops don't even know yet about this model)

Looks very nice! I'd like to play with it right now, but unfortunately i've got some important meetings this afternoon, so i'll only be able to play with it this evening.


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 31, 2006)

I wouldn't bother ordering from .ch if you're in the UK, as .co.uk expects stock in tomorrow...

Now if only Tmobile could get their act together we'd be happy!

I called Orange CS yesterday
1) they still have no confirmed release date (that they're telling customers at least)
2) they denied that there is a £8 unlimited data plan.

Oh well, back to waiting for Tmobile.


----------



## fermin (Jul 31, 2006)

mmm_ok said:
			
		

> I wouldn't bother ordering from .ch if you're in the UK, as .co.uk expects stock in tomorrow...
> 
> Now if only Tmobile could get their act together we'd be happy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's on stock tomorrow - yes, I'd wait. Orange CH should have it by Mid August.


----------



## kevino (Jul 31, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> But they said "TyTN £550 Out Now www.htc.com" But ive checked htc.com and it still says coming end of july

Click to collapse



In the where to buy section they now have a UK entry (they didn't last week) - which gives you Exapansys and Selfridges.


----------



## jaso2005 (Jul 31, 2006)

mmm_ok said:
			
		

> I wouldn't bother ordering from .ch if you're in the UK, as .co.uk expects stock in tomorrow...

Click to collapse



Ohhhh no it isnt!   Even Expansys now are doubting there stock times, because if you read down the page some it reads:

*Stock News
Due into stock the second week of August. Direct HTC support available - see Forums.*


----------



## kevino (Jul 31, 2006)

Jas, what did T-Mobile have to say today. You _must_ have called them by now  :wink:


----------



## niall0s (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.smartdevicesdirect.com/product_info.php?products_id=1279

In stock now, ships today 

Cheapest place i've found so far


----------



## mmm_ok (Jul 31, 2006)

Just checked on that site you supplied. The Hermes is £504.08, but the Universal £639.20... that's a bit suprising. I'd rather have a hermes over a universal any day!


----------



## fermin (Jul 31, 2006)

mmm_ok said:
			
		

> Just checked on that site you supplied. The Hermes is £504.08, but the Universal £639.20... that's a bit suprising. I'd rather have a hermes over a universal any day!

Click to collapse



Just don't tell them ;-)


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Jul 31, 2006)

*Rom Request*

Has anyone uploaded or can upload the HTC branded rom and Vodaphone rom. I want to try the HTC rom out but want to be able to go back to my standard rom.


----------



## fermin (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Rom Request*



			
				xxnoelziexx said:
			
		

> Has anyone uploaded or can upload the HTC branded rom and Vodaphone rom. I want to try the HTC rom out but want to be able to go back to my standard rom.

Click to collapse



If there's a way to extract my ROM (HTC) from my device....


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

kevino said:
			
		

> Jas, what did T-Mobile have to say today. You _must_ have called them by now  :wink:

Click to collapse



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

I havent actually ive been doing nothing but traveling today, gone from Birmingham to slough (120 miles) then from slough back to birmingham (120 miles) then from Birmingham to north wales (125 miles) and then from north wales back to birmingham again! (125 miles) total of 490 miles and a total of 9 hours travelling!   Im shattered now!

They are sure to ring me soon to find out if im ok as i havent rang in a while!  :lol:


----------



## Buzbe (Aug 1, 2006)

someone call them!

I rang last week - was told the end of august/september 

in a t-mobile shop I was told NOVEMEBER!

 :shock:


----------



## Dils (Aug 1, 2006)

I ordered mine on friday evening from vodafone. When i asked how many they had left i was told not many. It took two vodafone staff to find it on there system, both told me they have not heard or seen this phone before.

One thing i didnt understand is i was told the phone is called the Qtek 1605 not Vodafone 1605. I hope they have sent me the right one.


----------



## kevino (Aug 1, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> I havent actually ive been doing nothing but traveling today, gone from Birmingham to slough (120 miles) then from slough back to birmingham (120 miles) then from Birmingham to north wales (125 miles) and then from north wales back to birmingham again! (125 miles) total of 490 miles and a total of 9 hours travelling!

Click to collapse



How many T-Mobile shops did that involve ;-)


----------



## kevino (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay a couple of bits of non-news.

I called T-Mobile Business "Within the next month" was all they would say.

Expansys do not have the TyTN in yet/or have run out of the first batch. They now say 5 days and have reduced the price to GBP500
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=TYTN

[edit] as have they at the link posted above http://www.smartdevicesdirect.com/product_info.php?products_id=1279


----------



## bigshape (Aug 1, 2006)

does anyone know if expansys (or anywhere else for that matter) will sell an htc branded tytn on a t-mobile contract? or is the only was to get one sim free?

i hate the burgandy colour of the t-mob branded vario ii...


----------



## mmm_ok (Aug 1, 2006)

That's funny... yesterday expansys had "availablity 1 day" and "Stock News: due Aug 6"

Now it's "availability 5 days" and "Stock News: second week of August"

Sounds like we'll be waiting a while boys...


----------



## kevino (Aug 1, 2006)

Also the Vario II has gone up to £209.95 on the expansys site. Still no news of expected release but it could be a good sign if have enough information to change the price. 
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=137742


----------



## dimushor (Aug 1, 2006)

guys, can u tell me if a wizard krusell cabrio case would fit the TyTN


----------



## pdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Sim Free TYTN Due in 4 - 8 days £489 inc vat

Mobilefun


----------



## london3guser (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi guys T Mobile launched HSDPA today - I am in London

I have been using v1605 with Tmobile sim on HSDAP all day adn I can say is nothing but wow......................................

Downloading video and video calling at 1.8 mb is unbelievable almost everything is instatanous. 

I must watch out not to exceed the 2gig limit at the rate I am going this will be over within 02 weeks!

I don't think there is anything to get near this set up at the moment for effectiveness and the cool factor is unmatched as well. By the way got Tom Tom buddie on it as well and again fanstatic fun with my friends

Cheers

london3guser


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wish they would launch the bloody device that supports HSDPA!!!!!!


----------



## london3guser (Aug 1, 2006)

I was talking to an analyst who write for a national newspaper she told me that due to HTC not offering T mobile the choice to install their software except front logo branding this is causing the branding. T mobile insist on manufacturer install their ROM and software at point of delivery adn this is exactly what HTC does not want to do. Vodafone accepted that there is minimal software except front panal logo hence they have first call. See if she is correct. If so this may never resolve and T mobile may never have it on their network and the only way is to buy it simm free


----------



## taron (Aug 2, 2006)

london3guser said:
			
		

> Hi guys T Mobile launched HSDPA today - I am in London
> 
> I have been using v1605 with Tmobile sim on HSDAP all day adn I can say is nothing but wow......................................
> Downloading video and video calling at 1.8 mb is unbelievable almost everything is instatanous.

Click to collapse



Hi london3guser,

Sounds great!
One question: how do you know that you're connected to HSDPA and not UMTS?


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a quick question for those that have the TYTN, does it come with different profiles?  Like Silent, General etc like on normal phones?


----------



## taron (Aug 2, 2006)

AFK_Matrix said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for those that have the TYTN, does it come with different profiles?  Like Silent, General etc like on normal phones?

Click to collapse



No, you would need 3rd party app for this.
But it's really easy to switch ON/OFF the sounds.


----------



## v12bug (Aug 2, 2006)

I like everybody else is awating for T-Mobile to release this MDA Vario II.  The only major concern I have at the mo, is if it will support the Blackberry Plugin on release.  Basically, I currently have the MDA Compact, (brilliant PDA/Phone), which I have setup to connect to my Office BES (Blackberry Enterprise Server), to send / receive (push email not only my office emails & sync with my office Outlook Calender, via the Blackberry plugin, but I have also set it up so I can send/recieve push email on my own personal email address, too.  So, can someone tell me that this functionality is gonna be available on the new MDA II  :?:


----------



## london3guser (Aug 2, 2006)

*1*

If you are using the T mobile datacard then on the software there are three options

wlan
utms
grps

If you are on HSDPA it will actually hightlight Wlan there is no software update until september

if you are like me using T mobile simm on v1605 the speed speaks for it self. Downloading is a breeze at 1.8bps and FREE............

The perceptive difference in speed is so obvious also on the signal bar above you will see 3G on both signal and another 3G sign side by side

if you are on UTMS there is only one 3G sign

once more tip =on t mobile site under web and walk professional you can  put in the post code of where you are and you can see the signal strength immediately.
hope this helps

london3guser

PS ourside london along the M1 HSDPA is above average within M25 HSDPA there is coverage everywhere........


----------



## fil (Aug 2, 2006)

dam it, t-mobile hurry up with this phone, i live inside the m25, so its game on with top speed mobile net.

quick question can you get the full speed with the £7.50 web and walk, or is it the £10 option only?

if the £10 option only can a flex-t tarrif be added to the sim???

cant be swapping sims over!


----------



## kevino (Aug 2, 2006)

I think W'n'W pro is only 1 pound more a month than W'n'W when added to a voice contract. Have a look on www.t-mobile.co.uk (better than most for info)

For those looking for a SIM free deal, there are these as well as the 2 or 3 previously mentioned

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/11200.htm
http://www.rankhour.com/details.php?pid=4031261150503375&caid=1&cbid=1&ccid=30
http://www.scancom.co.uk/product.php/1820/747/
http://www.inmac.co.uk/catalogue/item/HTCPDA01


----------



## mmm_ok (Aug 2, 2006)

Went into an Orange shop today - the M3100 is in their August catalogue as "coming soon". The shop assisstant said they were unlikely to get it though, only their "business centre" stores would carry it.

Also their "unlimited" web bundle was in the catalogue - only available on Panther £75 during off-peak hours only. What a laugh!

Is it just me... after pioneering the market for MS smartphones with the original SPV + 100 + 200, it seems to me that Orange have lost interest in the smartphone market.


----------



## pdog (Aug 3, 2006)

Peeps,


Just called T-mobile (Like I do every day for an update on the Vario 2) The guy stated they now have the prices on the internal system. Which is an indication that they are a couple of weeks away he said. The price he had was £289 I asked what contract that was on and he said it would more than likely be the cheapest monthly contract. He didn't have the specific handset price for different contracts.

Thought I'd let you know.


----------



## fekson (Aug 3, 2006)

*tytn price hike*

I was planning to buy tytn on Expansys on o2 700 for £50 a month phone price was £53.  Now its gone up to £113 with a same contract. 

I think I will just wait for t-mobile with unlimited web access or by the phone on Vodafone from Watford (See previous posts).


----------



## bigshape (Aug 3, 2006)

from looking on the t-mobile website at phones around a similar price (nokia 8800) it looks as if the vario ii on t-mobile is going to be around £200 on a flext 30 tarrif...

how much was the original vario when it was introduced?


----------



## chrissyboy6969 (Aug 3, 2006)

Guys i have the tytn on tmobile and i am having a problem with downloading web pages. I am on 3g umts but it stalls at locating page when i first type in an address. It does this at every new address i type into pie, when it finds the page its lightening quick, i have checked my settings and they seem fine.

When i say stalls i mean for upwards of 60 seconds, my rom is :-

Rom Version 1.18.255.3
Rom Date 05/30/06
Radio Version 1.03.03.10
Protocol Version 32.34.7010.01H
Ext Rom Version 1.18.255.105

Anyone any ideas


----------



## Syphon Filter (Aug 3, 2006)

chrissyboy6969 said:
			
		

> Guys i have the tytn on tmobile and i am having a problem with downloading web pages. I am on 3g umts but it stalls at locating page when i first type in an address. It does this at every new address i type into pie, when it finds the page its lightening quick, i have checked my settings and they seem fine.
> 
> When i say stalls i mean for upwards of 60 seconds, my rom is :-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am having the same issue and have the same ROM.


----------



## Markee (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know SPV M3100 is now on the Orange website as a 'coming soon' phone here:

http://shop.orange.co.uk/shop/show/handsets/all/all/all/coming_soon?WT.svl=206

Now tell us something we don't know, Orange!  :roll:


----------



## sh500 (Aug 5, 2006)

Markee said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know SPV M3100 is now on the Orange website as a 'coming soon' phone here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I must say that the Orange, T-mobile and some other variants look far better than the HTC TyTN  

I'm another one waiting for the T-Mobile release, upgrade due in September- seems like perfectly timing in theory! Anyone want to buy my MDA Compact??  :lol:


----------



## sh500 (Aug 5, 2006)

pdog said:
			
		

> Peeps,
> 
> 
> Just called T-mobile (Like I do every day for an update on the Vario 2) The guy stated they now have the prices on the internal system. Which is an indication that they are a couple of weeks away he said. The price he had was £289 I asked what contract that was on and he said it would more than likely be the cheapest monthly contract. He didn't have the specific handset price for different contracts.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just thought I'd phone them up too, and indeed they have given me the same info- £289 on the upgrade. The contract that I want the upgrade for, I am paying about £15 and the rep said that this (£289) is the price I would have to pay.


----------



## xda-rocks (Aug 5, 2006)

*VPA Compact III (HTC Hermes) For Sale*

I'm selling my Vodafone v1605 on ebay

Click here for details

Unwanted upgrade.

Only the phone has been taken out of the box and used for 9 minutes to have a play, everything else is untouched.

I am only willing to sell to a UK verified buyer.


----------



## sh500 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: VPA Compact III (HTC Hermes) For Sale*



			
				xda-rocks said:
			
		

> I'm selling my Vodafone v1605 on ebay
> 
> Click here for details
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you not like the phone then?


----------



## mmm_ok (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd be careful buying a TyTN, especially on ebay. It seems there is a serious screen issue with some of the first models sold:

http://www.modaco.com/index.php?showtopic=243650


----------



## Osir1s (Aug 6, 2006)

You dont need a Modaco thread to figure that out, just look at the massive thread we have about it on these boards.

Anyway the problem seems localised to Vodaphone and CHT models, early models at that.

The boys over at the howard forums dont appear to be having these issues, which gives us a sense the problem was rather localised.


----------



## mmm_ok (Aug 6, 2006)

Osir1s said:
			
		

> You dont need a Modaco thread to figure that out, just look at the massive thread we have about it on these boards.

Click to collapse



Well if you read the modaco post you'll see it points back to xda-developers - it's a summary so you don't have to slog through 4 pages of posts.



			
				Osir1s said:
			
		

> Anyway the problem seems localised to Vodaphone and CHT models, early models at that.

Click to collapse



Yeah... and what version phone was the poster above offering on ebay... Voda perhaps?


----------



## Syphon Filter (Aug 6, 2006)

Osir1s said:
			
		

> Anyway the problem seems localised to Vodaphone and CHT models, early models at that.

Click to collapse



Not entirely true. My HTC branded UK bought TyTN had the screen alignment issue.

As I said in another forum I had my HT628 swapped for an HT630 s/n model.


----------



## xda-rocks (Aug 6, 2006)

I've got two and only need one.
I've had no screen problems with either of them.


----------



## kevino (Aug 7, 2006)

Well the Vario II has made it to coming soon on the T-Mobile Germany site
http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/allehandys/0,7150,10189-_0-0-181-1-,00.html


----------



## solarsystems (Aug 8, 2006)

*Got my VPA III yesterday but!!*

Got my VPA III yesterday but does anyone know if there is a flash file out to make it into the imate or qtec version so i can get rid of the voda branding.
Thanks


----------



## mmm_ok (Aug 8, 2006)

Well Orange have released the M3100 to new customers... too bad their data prices suck so bad...

http://shop.orange.co.uk/shop/show/handset/orange_spv_m3100/detail/pay_monthly


----------



## pdog (Aug 8, 2006)

I just called T-Mobile. Spoke to Martin in Websales. He stated that a lot of people have been asking about this, and the purchasing department have confirmed the 16th August.


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

well, take this as you will but at £40 a month with orange the device is £49.99...... maybe an indication of prices on t-mobile? Surely they would have to be similar for obvious reasons?

Great news that it is confirmed for 16th though!


----------



## pandaking (Aug 9, 2006)

I believe this is the same phone:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/viewtopic.php?p=337716#337716


----------



## bigshape (Aug 9, 2006)

£149! that's pretty cheap!
considering t-mobile had quoted a release price of £289 on the cheapest contract...


----------



## dunners (Aug 9, 2006)

*£289? Ouch!!!*

I spoke to T-mobile CSA last night and the chap was actually reasonably helpful, for a change. They've just received a 'coming soon' email about the VarioII. Whilst there is no specific date on it he did acknowledge that the receipt of such an email usually indicates that it shouldn't be more than a week or two away (supporting 16th Aug theory). 
Most interestingly and a bit concerning for my bank balance is that he had a price of £289 on the email. There was no indication of what tariff this would involve but he seemed to think that it would most likely be the price on the most expensive tariff! Ikes... does that sound likely? Perhaps T-Mob have cottoned on to the buzz around the launch of this device.
Can anyone remember how much the VarioI was when it launched?


----------



## bigshape (Aug 9, 2006)

i think it's more likely that it'll be £289 on  the cheapest contract rather than the most expensive - otherwise you might as well buy an unbranded tytn and a t-mobile sim only deal...

i'm tempted by the orange offer although i can't find info on their site as to how much data costs are per mb.

and i know that orange are usually the worst culprits for installing their own software on phones and rendering many of the functions absolutely useless... does anyone know if that's the case with the m3100?


----------



## pandaking (Aug 9, 2006)

Well this place are doing some pretty nice monthly contracts on it.
http://www.directmobilephones.com/spv_m3100_orange.htm

When you look at the contracts too, if you do:
Price you will pay each month  *x* How many months the contract lasts, *+* The price you will be paying for the phone
It will give you the total fee you will pay throughout the contract.
I then divide this number by how many months the contract lasts, to see how much I am actually paying a month all together.

It's interesting to do this, as sometimes it's only a few pounds more to get the contract up each month as the phone is free or cheaper.


----------



## pandaking (Aug 9, 2006)

Right, well I am off to the orange shop in about 2 hours time, so I will report back what they say.
I spoke to a lady at orange today, and so far she can't beat directmobilephones.com deals (from what I could tell).

I have printed off those sheets with the contracts so I will take it in and ask them if they can do any better...


----------



## dunners (Aug 9, 2006)

pandaking said:
			
		

> When you look at the contracts too, if you do:
> Price you will pay each month  *x* How many months the contract lasts, *+* The price you will be paying for the phone
> It will give you the total fee you will pay throughout the contract.
> I then divide this number by how many months the contract lasts, to see how much I am actually paying a month all together.

Click to collapse



Hmmm a good starting point perhaps but perhaps you don't intend to use the device much net-surfing/email??? I don't see any factoring-in of data costs!

I'll do the math this time:

ORANGE = VERY OVER-PRICED
T-MOB = VERY REASONABLE
T-MOB > ORANGE
QED


----------



## bigshape (Aug 9, 2006)

t-mobile vario ii = burgandy
orange m3100 = black

orange > t-mobile  :lol:


----------



## dunners (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree... but it's nothing a lick of paint won't sort out


----------



## Osir1s (Aug 9, 2006)

I wonder what was going through MDAs head when they decieded to make it burgandy or near pink.  I think the Vario II has the best button layout of the Hermes series, but pink keyboard just doesnt cut the mustard.


----------



## pandaking (Aug 9, 2006)

Well no, as each has wifi, where I am and where I will be using it, I will have free internet.



			
				bigshape said:
			
		

> t-mobile vario ii = burgandy

Click to collapse



Really?! Got any pics?


----------



## bigshape (Aug 9, 2006)

i have no idea... they've basically taken the perfect mobile device available and then ruined it.

they might have the best data plan available with w'n'w, but personally i just couldn't live with the burgandy...


----------



## pandaking (Aug 9, 2006)

Well all thge pics I can find for the vario II, it looks just like the orange version...


----------



## bigshape (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.t-mobile.de/T-D1/cds/td1_cds_popup/1,1132,106906-0-,00.html

from the t-mobile germany site.

maybe (hopefully...) it won't be burgandy when it's released here... who knows? 

i think the pictures of a silver version are the early pre-release model with different button layout...

trust me, i'd love to be proved wrong on this one!


----------



## pandaking (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh good god!  :shock: 
Orange all the way!


----------



## Osir1s (Aug 9, 2006)

Vario II
note the pink/burgandy.


----------



## pandaking (Aug 9, 2006)

Yea, way to ruin a good phone lol.


----------



## pandaking (Aug 10, 2006)

Well the poeple in the orange shop said that they didn't have any in yet, and guessed it would be later that week that they got some...


----------



## Markee (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear all,

The Orange SPV M3100 is out!

Called into my local Orange shop today, and they had been delivered this morning!

They only have two in stock, which are both reserved. I have put a reservation in for the next one in.

The sales guy got one out for me to look at - and they look better in real life than in the photos.


Cheers

Markee


----------



## pandaking (Aug 11, 2006)

SCHWEEET! I am going down to my local branch again...NOW!


----------



## Markee (Aug 11, 2006)

Whooowaaa!! Hold on there buddy!!

It is well worth phoning your local Orange shop first, as only a handfull of stores currently have stock.

The guy I spoke to said it would llikely be only Busniness stores early on, and then only their top 20 stores (my local shop is top 20 and business - not telling which though!!!  :wink: )

If you have the Orange catalogue, the store numbers are in the back, with the business ones shown in blue.

Good luck, happy hunting and be careful out there!

Markee


----------



## pandaking (Aug 11, 2006)

Well mines a business place too 
And I already phoned, nobody answered so I left a message.

I am off into town in a bit


----------



## luke.a.jones (Aug 12, 2006)

Mine did't have them and wont be getting them. So i got one off thier website on Student £25 delivery on monday.


----------



## luke.a.jones (Aug 12, 2006)

Mine did't have them and wont be getting them. So i got one off thier website on Student £25 delivery on monday.


----------



## basil1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Luke: what are their student deals like?


----------



## cyst (Aug 12, 2006)

I was curious about the same thing. Took screen shot rather than copying everything out.


----------



## pandaking (Aug 12, 2006)

Went into the orange store today.
It's really nice, although I would have liked to see some kind of spring mechanism on it.
I have a Samsung D500 and it has been made so it kind of springs open, and springs closed - it feels great, and quality.
The M3100 just literally needs to be pulled out til it's clicks, and then pushed in until it clicks - feels a bit cheap IMHO.

All the same, I think I will be getting it, as having that keyboard compared to the M600 is going to be so nice 

I got the guy in the shop to tell me the prices they can do
Basically, to cut the story short, if you get a contract of £40 (canary etc), then the phone is £50, anything less than that and the phone is £150.

He then explained after 6 months you can change your contract, and so even though I don't want to be paying £40 a month, it's in my interests to have a £40 contract, and then change to a smaller contract after 6 months.

Just wanted to share that with you, little tip there lol!


----------



## basil1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice tip, P. Thanks for the screenshot, cyst, deals still don't compare well with Flext, do they?


----------



## cyst (Aug 12, 2006)

actually if those were the numbers of minutes and txts you used, orange would be better (not quite sure what better means here, but to get exactly the same combination of minutes and txts on t-mobile cost more).


----------



## basil1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good point. I think I've just been blinded by Flext's marketing. Anyway, I plan to be doing quite a lot of browsing so I think a Flext + Web n Walk will be the way to go for. Not long now! (I hope!)


----------



## cyst (Aug 12, 2006)

i still think flext is a very good plan. just not the most minutes or txts for the money. really hope its out on t-mobile soon. don't suppose anyone has any more conformation on release dates?


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 13, 2006)

hopefully only another 3 days not lads and lasses until the mighty device is here. 

Im still on holiday and will be phoning t-mobile 0900 from here getting one delivered to work so that it is there for when i get back!!!!  :lol:


----------



## pandaking (Aug 13, 2006)

But it's PINK!


----------



## basil1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Jas, it's been a long time since you've posted here, I was beginning to think you had given up hope and quietly bought something else.

I am also ordering mine from on holiday so that it's there when I return!

What price plans are people on/going for when they get it?


----------



## johnk1973 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've been reading these posts and couldn't wait for the T-mobile web'walk but after seeing how well the machine compares to others such as my XDAIIi i'm shocked at how poor it looks.
http://www.indippc.com/v3/index.php?PHPSESSID=18886e46c6c5494aa2b15e9f4573096f&topic=676.0
My old XDA I looks like it could beat some of the benchmarks tests the Hermes is put through.

How do people find the hermes, playing videos and using game emulators?
How fast do web pages appear? Is there a delay while it renders them?


----------



## kevino (Aug 14, 2006)

T-Mobile business today said again no idea but out this month.

For those of us that were getting our hopes up that it may be available in colours other than red from this thread or from the 
T-Mobile Germany press release which states _choice of color_ (sic) they said they only had the red keyboard version on their system


----------



## Markee (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

I now have a shiny new SPV M3100!

If anyone needs to know anything, please let me know!

Well chuffed so far, MUCH better than the Vario / Mini S etc!

Markee


----------



## bigshape (Aug 14, 2006)

nice one. i ordered one on friday - hopefully get it some time this week...

can you post any photo's of the different screens etc?

cheers.


----------



## dunners (Aug 15, 2006)

*T-Mobile Press Release (Coolsmartphone.com)*

Well, folks - it 'appears' it's finally available now on T-mobile...   

http://www.coolsmartphone.com/index.php?option=news&task=viewarticle&sid=2564

However, when I rang T-Mo sales they told me they don't have any for telesales and to try a store. I rang a couple of stores and they still know nothing about it.  :roll: 

Any ideas how I can get my hands on one of these (alleged) handsets?!?


----------



## bigshape (Aug 15, 2006)

> "...The MDA Vario II is available in a limited edition red, silver and black casing, exclusive to T-Mobile."

Click to collapse



oh goody!  :roll:


----------



## kevino (Aug 15, 2006)

bigshape said:
			
		

> > "...The MDA Vario II is available in a limited edition red, silver and black casing, exclusive to T-Mobile."
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Does that mean we have to wait for the _limited edition_ to run out before we can get a plain old silver and black one ? :?


----------



## dunners (Aug 15, 2006)

*DARNED small-PRINT*

Swines - I should have known better... nowhere does it say explicitly on that press release that the Vario II is available now. The last two lines are quite misleading (aren't they? or is it just me?)...

http://www.coolsmartphone.com/index.php?option=news&task=viewarticle&sid=2564


----------



## bigshape (Aug 15, 2006)

er...doesn't it?



> "The MDA Vario is now available from T-Mobile stores nationwide..."

Click to collapse



that would lead me to believe that it was now available...or am i missing something?

::edit:: oh... now i get it - the _vario_ is now available... not the _vario II_ is now available...  :lol:


----------



## bigshape (Aug 15, 2006)

if you look at the _actual_ press release here: http://www.t-mobile.net/CDA/,4397,0,newsid-5008,en.html it states that 





> "The MDA Vario II is already available in Germany and the UK; Austria, the Netherlands, Hungary, and Slovakia will follow soon"

Click to collapse



so surely that means that it's available in the UK now, unless somebody put a ; where they should have put a , 

also there's no mention of price on the press release...

::edit:: and if you look on this page http://www.t-mobile.net/CDA/press_releases,1885,0,,en.html it clearly says that it is _already in the shops in Germany and the United Kingdom..._

 :roll:


----------



## Buzbe (Aug 15, 2006)

Just rang t-mo, - no release date yet, although she did say 'in the next month'

really trying my patience now

When i meantioned the press release i was told 'oh yes - its actually in testing'

perhaps T-Mobile (A Communications company might I add) should work on their internal communications between departments!


----------



## pandaking (Aug 15, 2006)

Well I have now phoned up t-moblile and got them to cancel my contract with them, and got them to move my number.
The poor guy on the phone tried so hard to keep me lol, he said that the *Vario II will be out within the week*, and I told him it is pink, he said it's silver in the pic he can see, and then I explained about the pink keyboard lol :roll:

I have now made my order with orange, and the phone arives on thursday!  :twisted:


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, its now the 16th (albeit only just :lol: ) and it still hasnt appeared on the t-mobile site as of yet however it may appear at 9am? 

It best do as ive paid a pound for my unlimited browsing on orange payg until midnight 16th!  :lol:  :lol: 

Kev - Where abouts are you? ive not seen you post for a while? got fed up and ran off?


----------



## kevino (Aug 16, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Kev - Where abouts are you? ive not seen you post for a while? got fed up and ran off?

Click to collapse



I posted a couple of times one page back. 

May as well wait for the Trinity hey ?


----------



## himagain (Aug 16, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> Well, its now the 16th (albeit only just :lol: ) and it still hasnt appeared on the t-mobile site as of yet however it may appear at 9am?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## wywywywy (Aug 16, 2006)

10:40 still nothing on their website yet!! :shock:


----------



## Devious (Aug 16, 2006)

Just given them a call and there's no sign today, CS chap said they're expecting it "within the next month".

Not happy!


----------



## pandaking (Aug 16, 2006)

Got my M3100 today. It's awesome, still getting used to it.
Need to fin a way to get the contacts from my samsung d500 onto it now.

I can send each contact by bluetooth, but that takes ages, and I have a bluetooth dongle, so I should think I could get them onto my pc. 

Can't work out how to do it for the life of me though.

All the same, it's a great phone lol


----------



## bigshape (Aug 16, 2006)

nice one!
my m3100 just arrived at home today...unfortunately i'm at work 

oh well - only 2hrs to go!


----------



## luke.a.jones (Aug 16, 2006)

got my 3100 a few days ago, its a good device, though it has a few niggles. The call quality is much better than my old 6680.


----------



## mmm_ok (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep I caved and got M3100 too. It is way better than the Wzard. A much more sturdy feeling phone.

Hey you guys, you all sign up for the Try 3g package? 3 months 1 GB surfing and 30 mins video calls. All new Orange customers buying a 3g phone are entitled to it I think.


----------



## bigshape (Aug 17, 2006)

really? where do i sign up?

::edit:: from looking at the site it appears that you don't need to sign up - it's automatic when you buy a 3g handset


----------



## mmm_ok (Aug 17, 2006)

All new 3g handsets are eligible, but I don't think you get it unless you ask.

Even though I did ask the saleman in the store, he told me to call up the next day and confirm. I did call - and of course it wasn't on my account! So I had CS add it then.

I'd operate on the assumption that if you didn't ask, you won't get.


----------



## bigshape (Aug 17, 2006)

fair enough! i'll give them a ring!

thanks!


----------



## phatphat (Aug 20, 2006)

c'mon guys? does anyone have a release date yet for Tmob?
I have caled them and say any moment now.

Someone must at least know somebody's dog whose owner used to go out with the brother of a guy that works part time at at Tmob?.

Serious props to Jas for propelling this thread over the last month or so, but unfortunately it got me wanting one and I want WnW.


----------



## pdog (Aug 21, 2006)

Its out on T-mobile. Takes 15 minutes to do over the phone. WnW + Flext 35 Handset cost £39.99 "56" are left get in quick


----------



## tizzi (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll wait for the microSD 2GB, (x80), and will buy it.

But B4 buying, what do the users think about it?


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

pdog said:
			
		

> Its out on T-mobile. Takes 15 minutes to do over the phone. WnW + Flext 35 Handset cost £39.99 "56" are left get in quick

Click to collapse



Shhhh dont tell everyone till i get my order in!!! my wallet is in mums car and she is shopping!!!!!

EDIT - god you can tell its been released ive been on hold for the last 25 mins  

FINALLY GOT ONE! COMING FIRST THING TOMORROW MORNING. AND THERE WERE 100 LEFT IN STOCK WHEN MY ORDER WAS PLACED.

FLEXT WnW 35 42.50 A MONTH HANDSET COST £39.99 + £5 DELIVERY


----------



## meschle (Aug 21, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> pdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



CONGRATS - FINALLY!!!

Still expecting that review jason  :wink:


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks chaps! to say im excited is an understatement


----------



## cyst (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone know any more about when they'll get the handsets instore? I was in asking a guy today and it was in the system. Flext 35 + WnW - £30 for the phone. 

He seemed to think it could anytime from tomorrow to a couple of weeks?


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

well if its any indication when i ordered mine from telesales he said that ALL of his operators at that time are selling nothing but vario ii's and that he had never ever seen as many phones sold in the first hour of release in the whole time he has been with t-mobile.

So i wouldnt have thought it will be long before they hit the shops because they obviously want to sell as many as they possibly can to make the most money they possibly can!

If i had to make a guess, i would say this week sometime.

I also spoke to a lady in business sales and she said that the telesales have put an order in for 3,000 more vario ii's as they are selling like hot cakes!


----------



## justinmg (Aug 21, 2006)

They had 81 at 7.30, so that is about 10 per hour. I am not sure how they can sell them, if it is not on the website as available (unless a lot of chancers like us ring in)


----------



## kevino (Aug 21, 2006)

Are they all red - or has the _limited edition_ run out ?


----------



## jazza2 (Aug 21, 2006)

They had 50 at 6.30, not sure how they are counting them



			
				justinmg said:
			
		

> They had 81 at 7.30, so that is about 10 per hour. I am not sure how they can sell them, if it is not on the website as available (unless a lot of chancers like us ring in)

Click to collapse


----------



## justinmg (Aug 22, 2006)

jazza2 said:
			
		

> They had 50 at 6.30, not sure how they are counting them
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Probably in the same way they used to work out the release date  :evil:


----------



## dunners (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip PDog - good skills!
I got the handset free on Flext 35 + W&W (£42.50 per month). Didn't have to ask for anything special - that's what was offered. The only thing I can think of is that I mentioned my Orange bills are amounting to £80-100 per month at the moment so perhaps they think I'm gonna be a big spenda!
Do I look like I'm complaining? I was expecting to pay over £100-200 for this!


----------



## Buzbe (Aug 22, 2006)

eh? for free??


----------



## dunners (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep - don't know why. Believe me I didn't press the point!


----------



## Buzbe (Aug 22, 2006)

they've still got 60 left .... 

hmmmmmmmmm the only thing I'm concerned about - is because this is such a small lot (100) they're going to testing / different from the larger batch...


initial responses from those of you that have recieved them?


----------



## jazza2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine's arrived. The packaging reminds me of the ipod, square box, that opens out.

I've just plugged it in to charge. Will play later. Must resist urge to play with it, and do some work 

The red colour on it, isn't bad, I was expecting it to be more pinkish, but it's more maroon


----------



## msuk (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi,

I rang t-mobile from my mobile 150 and the lady said the MDA Vario II was still coming soon.  How did people mange to purchase it?

What number did you dial?

Thanks
Msuk


----------



## jazza2 (Aug 22, 2006)

I called 150.

Lady I spoke with didn't think they were out yet, but she checked, now I have one. They are definatly out, as this picture will prove
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazza2/221857863/



			
				msuk said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I rang t-mobile from my mobile 150 and the lady said the MDA Vario II was still coming soon.  How did people mange to purchase it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dunners (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully picking mine up from the sorting office tomorrow am. They won't deliver to work-place - @rse! Sorting office opening hours: 8am til 1pm. Very useful 

Does anyone know what format memory card the Vario II takes? I know the Orange version and others are MicroSD but I thought I'd heard rumours that the t-mob version might be MiniSD.

I'm hoping it's the latter as I already have a 1gb MiniSD card for my SPV C550 and they're not that cheap to replace!

Also - I've heard there is no headphone socket. Can anyone tell me: is there such a thing as a bluetooth adaptor I can buy to plug my normal headphones into? I want to try this a2dp malarkey but I'm very happy with my current normal Sennheisser headphones. Failing that, I suppose I'll need to wait for a USB adaptor to become available.

Finally, has anyone seen this thread: looks VEEEEEEEERY interesting for all us T-mobile surfers: 
http://www.modaco.com/index.php?s=f314b933ce9240e3ed9e1589902d331c&showtopic=244497


----------



## msuk (Aug 22, 2006)

You was right, phoned t-mobile and they got 18 in stock

I managed to get the vario 2 free of charge on a relex35 web and walk package with 10 discount per month 

Msuk


----------



## Slave1 (Aug 22, 2006)

dunners said:
			
		

> Also - I've heard there is no headphone socket.

Click to collapse



A stereo headset is on the list of included accessories. So there must be a socket.


----------



## fil (Aug 22, 2006)

the headphone sockets via a mini usb plug in as far as im aware


----------



## fil (Aug 22, 2006)

msuk said:
			
		

> You was right, phoned t-mobile and they got 18 in stock
> 
> I managed to get the vario 2 free of charge on a relex35 web and walk package with 10 discount per month
> 
> Msuk

Click to collapse



So £32.50 per month 12 month contract? £390 for the year contract total!

how what did you tell them, ask for etc? thats a 'kin good deal, id be up for that then hopefully pay £2.50 extra a month for w&w pro?

oh and is that a new contract / new customer?


----------



## msuk (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi,

I just asked what was the best deal they could offer me.  

Thanks
Msuk


----------



## dunners (Aug 22, 2006)

That's a VERY good deal, Msuk... I wish I was a little more pushy! I thought I got a good deal too!
Hopefully this phone is fairly 'future-proof' and I won't be itching to upgrade too much before the contract ends


----------



## himagain (Aug 22, 2006)

And then there were none................   

Bought one of the last 3 with T-Mobile today around 1pm


----------



## angelox (Aug 23, 2006)

First time poster - I was wondering if anyone could recommend http://www.a1comms.co.uk/store/merchant-4-3-936-phones.ihtml (a1comms) to buy from. After having fairly bad service from o2 on my last contract ive been thinking of switching to Orange for some time, and this deal only makes it sound more appealing.

Problem is I dont know the company, I know its rival www.buymobilephones.net has incredibly bad service, but heard nothing about a1comms. If they arnt very good I guess ill shell out £150 at the orange shop


----------



## dunners (Aug 23, 2006)

angelox said:
			
		

> After having fairly bad service from o2 on my last contract ive been thinking of switching to Orange for some time, and this deal only makes it sound more appealing.

Click to collapse



If it's service (or a good tariff/handset price) then I don't think Orange is your answer. They have been a pain in the @rse to me the last year or so, and from reading this thread - many people agree.

T-mobile is the way forward, dude: the signal probably isn't still as good as some networks but it's really not that bad. I've found their customer service consistently reliable so far. Also, Vario II for free for reasonable tariffs if you call them. And 2gb internet access per month for £7.50? A very good deal, especially as I assume you're planning on getting one of these handsets with superfast 3G HSDPA internet access???? Unless you're saying you're not going to use that facility?:!:


----------



## angelox (Aug 23, 2006)

Im not sure how the service works - so I cant really comment (sorry, I know my hardware, not my software ^^) and all ive seen is the rather nasty looking silver and red T-mobile case which really put me off the system. I had previous problems little over 2 years ago with T-mobile having problems staying connected on when I was on the move round the country, I dont know of it now. Lastly - whats the vario II free on (per month)? I looked at a few forums and some are being charged 250, and others nothing even from the same backround and previous payment/new customer plans.


----------



## bigshape (Aug 23, 2006)

i got my spv m3100 free on racoon £35 18 month contract incl 500 x-net mins + 250 landline mins + 200 texts from here; http://www.directmobilephones.com/spv_m3100_orange.htm

no w'n'w style data tarrifs on orange though but you don't have the shame of the t-mob vario ii 'psychedelic' colour scheme  :lol:

orange are offering a 'try 3g' package on new contracts which includes 1000mb of data per month free for the first 3 months...

however, i have found it takes ages to get through to orange customer services (typical 10-15 min wait) which is a real pain...


----------



## angelox (Aug 23, 2006)

big - how fast was delivery from order?


----------



## dunners (Aug 23, 2006)

angelox said:
			
		

> ...all ive seen is the rather nasty looking silver and red T-mobile case which really put me off the system.

Click to collapse



Hmmm well yes - I wouldn't have chosen this colour but I wasn't going to spend a LOT of extra cash and put up with dreadful customer service for another year with Orange. Each to their own, I suppose.

Apparently it's not so bad looking in the 'flesh', anyway (I'm hopefully getting mine from the sorting office tomorrow so I'll come back to you on that one!)


----------



## bigshape (Aug 23, 2006)

angelox said:
			
		

> big - how fast was delivery from order?

Click to collapse



next day delivery usually.

i had to provide proof of address and signature as it was a new contract so bear that in mind - mine was delayed by a day because i didn't have these proofs with me at work so had to send them the following day... that was my fault though - otherwise i would have got it a day sooner.


----------



## szlevi (Aug 23, 2006)

bigshape said:
			
		

> if you look at the _actual_ press release here: http://www.t-mobile.net/CDA/,4397,0,newsid-5008,en.html it states that
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I hope so - my mom in Hungary has a 10+ years spotless billing history, she could save a lot... hmmm, maybe I'll put off my MDA Vario plan and rather get this MDA Vario II... I want to buy something for at least 2 years and HSDPA sounds better than EDGE only... hmmm...


----------



## phatphat (Aug 23, 2006)

Vario ii free? was this as a new customer or upgrade/resign?

The best I have been able to get from them (....so far :wink: )  is £59 12 month fext 30 £30 with WnW £7.50. (wnw freee for 1st 3 months)

They did however offer me WnW pro for £1 more per month.
WnW pro is apparently needed to take advantage of the 3g/3.5g capability and without it you are limited to (as the TMob lady put it) just the slow data speed......?

anyone confirm???????


----------



## jazza2 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not on W'n'W pro, and I can get around 770Kbps


----------



## angelox (Aug 24, 2006)

had one put aside for me untill I make a decision, T-mobile's web anywhere pro sounds really nice - however they want to charge me a lot on the phone and the contract - doesnt seem like much bang for your buck


----------



## basil1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello all you people with new Vario IIs! Just wanted to know if some can tell me if there is a Micro SD -> SD converter in the box? I'm just about to buy a USB card reader so I want to know if I will have to get a converter or not.

Thanks alot.


----------



## dunners (Aug 24, 2006)

basil1 said:
			
		

> I want to know if I will have to get a converter or not.

Click to collapse



Fraid not  

Am chuffed with the handset so far. Got it today and pressed a few buttons between doing work.

Excellent screen, much improved (although not perfect) camera, web access generally blistering compared with GPRS which I've been used to (received about 10mb of email already - about 2 weeks' worth on my previous handset!), navigation good and fairly intuitive, not ideally set-up for left-handers but I'm sure I'll get used to it, am loving the pocket excel/word, the build is ok but not the sturdiest handset I've owned.

And the red colour which everyone seems passionate about: I think it actually looks very smart when when the keyboard is away, and ok when you open it.

Couldn't get a WMA to play but I'm suspecting that's because I'm being stupid and have switched something off somewhere - WMP seemed to operate fine except there was no sound.


----------



## dunners (Aug 24, 2006)

sorry - to clarify - I mean there is no microsd:sd converter


----------



## basil1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the write up, d.


----------



## dunners (Aug 25, 2006)

Having has a good ol' fiddle last night, if you'll excuse the phrase, this really is a very classy little machine. I've never had a PDA - just smartphones for the last few years, so perhaps this is not such a revelation to the rest of you.

The 3G connection is really blistering when you've got full signal. There is no radio on the device but with the fast web speeds this doesn't matter too much as you can go to a streaming site and tune in anyway! Ok, the sound quality isn't great and it's not in stereo but if you want to listen to the news, for example - it's perfect. I listened to digital station 6 Music on the train this morning - the reception broke a couple of times.

The screen is really very good. The battery life is good, I think - considering the features and the amount I used it yesterday. I must have used the device for around 4 hours yesterday including camera/video and the charge only just ran down towards the end. I reckon that's pretty impressive, especially bearing in mind that new batteries often need a few charges to get to full capacity anyway - so in theory it should only improve over the next few days.

Also (again, perhaps this isn't a new invention!) - I'm lovin the transcriber method of entering data... I'm starting to think I might prefer it to the qwerty keyboard as it really is quite fast and quite reliable, especially after tweaking it to my handwriting style. Give it a go, if you've not already!

Only thing I think is a little confusing is volume control. I don't think it's terribly intuitive so adjust volume of ring-tone, notifications, music, handset etc. I'll probably get used to it. I fixed my 'problem' with WMP eventually once I'd sussed it out.

Anyone else have any comments?


----------



## angelox (Aug 25, 2006)

Went into the Orange shop yesturday and had a test of the machine  - really is a massive improvement on previous models - and even challenges the SE P900 series in looks.

While Orange dont have their high speed wireless broadband yet (the manager says thats its in the pipeline - it would be crazy not to release it) their offering 3-6 months free on their online package (inc 3g) - with a a little talk the guy said he might be able to extend that to my entire contract which would be nice. 

Keypad is nice and responsive, the stylus doesnt fall out and the keypad at the front is fine as long as you dont have massive chubby fingers. I'd recommend getting a proper large stylus though if you have a lot of equipement that uses touch pad - as all these mini stylus can get quite uncomftable if your using it for longer then 10mins. Didnt pick up the phone just yet, still shoping around for the best deal.

One thing im unable to test - and would really like to know is how's the video playback on the machine?


----------



## phatphat (Aug 25, 2006)

phatphat said:
			
		

> Vario ii free? was this as a new customer or upgrade/resign?
> 
> The best I have been able to get from them (....so far :wink: )  is £59 12 month fext 30 £30 with WnW £7.50. (wnw freee for 1st 3 months)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to quote myself but....
1, Has anyone got one off tmob for free if so how?
2, Has anyone got wnw pro and noticed a large difference between that and standard?


----------



## meschle (Aug 25, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> thanks chaps! to say im excited is an understatement

Click to collapse



Jason - no news from you - has it arrived? do you like your hermes?


----------



## basil1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Another question about the Vario II on Tmob, is it locked to network. Some people said that the Voda TyTn's were not locked. Could some check this for the TyTn? Hopefully ordering mine when I get back to the UK on Wednesday!


----------



## jaso2005 (Aug 29, 2006)

meschle said:
			
		

> jaso2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Surely the fact i havent posted means im very pleased with it lol.

Yes it arrived and i have been very very pleased with it. The HSDPA is just out of this world! ive used 50mb of data since thursday! 

Will post up my review shortly after the honeymoon period has ended :lol:


----------



## fil (Sep 2, 2006)

fil said:
			
		

> msuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



well its now on the t-mobile website on that tarrif £42.50 per month 12 months with a phone cost of £69.99, will try and call sunday to see if i can get the deal you got tho, as thats top value!!!


----------



## jaso2005 (Sep 4, 2006)

Right, time for my write up.

After having my vario ii for just over  week now I'm very pleased with it. As a few people have said I was also a little worried about getting one of the first batch, but luckily it is fine.

The device is very fast compaired to my magician (tomtom loads in under 10 seconds but my magician was about 30-40) which makes everything that little bit easier to use, nothing is a chore to do because it will take x amount of time to do.

Moving on to the data side of things now, and that is were the vario ii starts to get in to a world of its own. The HSDPA makes browsing the net a joy rather than a waiting  game. I can happily write this review on my vario ii without it being a nightmare. To put the speed in to context, if I have hsdpa coverage then there is no noticable difference between that and wifi at home. I have used the dns servers from the modaco thread and now it flies. 
There are draw backs with using pocket ie though as it does take a while to render the pages, but this has got better after using the "cache on sd card" hack.

The keyboard is very good, a lot of people have complained about lazy keys, me included (my 'a' key) but it is said to get better the more you use it. but other than that the keyboard is very easy to use and once you have got used to it then you can really type rather fast on it.

The screen is very clear and responsive, better than my magician. Some people have reported the screen alignment issues but not many, this seems to happen more when the device is hot. Mine is only very slight and if I didn't know it was a known problem then I don't think I would notice it.

As with everything though the device does have its problems, it could REALLY use a bigger battery because if your using it a fair amount (which I am) then the battery will only last a day, which is acceptable but it would be nice to be able to use it a few days without having to charge it.
Other problems include the camera quality - for a 2 meg camera it is rather poor, esp in low light conditions. But this has come to be expected with htc devices now which is a shame. The stylus being located at the bottom of the device in my oppinion is awkward but that could just be me.

Overall I am very pleased and very impressed with the vario ii and is without  doubt the best pda phone is have every used. there is just nothing it cannot do.

Rating out of ten? 9.5/10

EDIT - I've just done a speed test and I just had to post the results because they are just outstanding 

1.7 megabits per second

Communications
1.7 megabits per second

Storage
211.1 kilobytes per second

1MB file download
4.8 seconds


----------



## meschle (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks jason - i was wondering about the battery life - i am used to the wizard which has a very good battery life even overclocked. Shame about the camera though, funny as the shots i had seen posted seemed pretty good - certainly much better than the wizard. Maybe the answer to battery life is to overclock hermes sometimes and underclock other times. I would be interested in seeing results of that.


----------



## jaso2005 (Sep 4, 2006)

I must state that the pic quality isn't  awful by any stretch of the imagination but they're  not impressive. I've had a play on the SE K800 cybershot phone and the camera on the is just unreal, its fantastic. But what you have to remember is that the camera on the K800 and the likes is its main feature, where as the vario ii's main feature is, arguably, is hsdpa. And that is unreal the same. 

You just can't have everything.....unfortunatly


----------



## cuboosh (Sep 4, 2006)

im wondering if i should buy a tytn or wait for cingulars 8525 or hopefully wait for tmobile to get their ver..

im on tmobile so i ono but the 8525 doesnt have the 2nd camera so thats a bummer but then again no use for the 2nd camera since its years away b4 the US has hspda/utms or w/e that 3g/4g network is/will be 

damn america


----------



## jaso2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've taken some pics today with my vario ii so I thouht I would post them here. Yes I was very bored in the traffic lol


----------



## meschle (Sep 5, 2006)

jaso2005 said:
			
		

> I've taken some pics today with my vario ii so I thouht I would post them here. Yes I was very bored in the traffic lol

Click to collapse



Those pics are far superior to the wizards - envy envy!! Whats the car cant quite work it out? looks good more envy lol   

Interested to see how the camera works with coolcamera - it def makes mine better but mainly with video.


----------



## fil (Sep 5, 2006)

s type jag?


oh and thats a dam good improvement over the vario 1


----------



## issie (Sep 5, 2006)

jaso2005 that pic wouldn't be the traffic jam on the M2/kent  on monday?


----------



## dunners (Sep 6, 2006)

*Review part deux*

Agree with the points on the camera: As you can see it takes pretty good shots in good light. But in poor light it absolutely sucks. I want something with a half reasonable flash so I can take pix of drunken evenings in the pub - isn't that what cameras on phones are for?!? The 'flash' is largely pointless, apart from using for a torch to find stuff you've dropped under the table in the bar.
However, having said all this: I was impressed by the smoothness/resolution of the video (looks great full screen) and the panorama mode is quite a nice touch - autostitching up to six photos together from left to right. Not perfect, but a good feature.
Agree with point about the Modaco DNS settings - they do improve the 3G speed. Here's the link to the article: http://www.modaco.com/index.php?s=f314b933ce9240e3ed9e1589902d331c&showtopic=244497
The picture viewer/editor is a bit rubbish: I preferred the software on my SPVC550. You can't zoom without obliterating the bottom right of the image with the zoom box. And 'edit' means 'rotate' or 'crop' - no option for adjusting the levels. This is especially a shame when the camera is so rubbish in darker conditions.
Finally: Bubblebreaker - the AWESOME new game built into this device. What a way to show off that 400mhz processor and 65K colour screen! Lol...


----------



## jaso2005 (Sep 9, 2006)

meschle said:
			
		

> jaso2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Its an X-Type Jag buddy, 2.0 turbo diesel, lovely car 

It wasnt on the M2 no, but it was very probably related because it was the same day and it was on the slip road and on the M40 it self in high wycombe. But it was the biggest traffic jam in the world, started off at 8am and got home in birmingham (2 hour trip) at 3:00pm it was rediculous but it did give me chance to have a nice browse on the phone in full hsdpa 

I agree it is a massive improvement over other htc devices but that is in full day light but if i showed you a pic from indoors in the day it is awful ill have to get one uploaded. but like i said it isnt terrorable, during the day its fantastic, just the low light stuff is bad


----------



## richard d (Sep 13, 2006)

*Camera*

The camera performance is dramatically improved by re-setting the default sharpness to 1 (reducing the contrast has a lesser effect, but also improves the images). Unfortunately, soft resets seem to return the camera to default settings. If anyone knows of a fix for this I'd be grateful to hear it...

Richard


----------

